# Why am I rated 4.3 stars?



## TurkUber

I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip. 
Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?

I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


----------



## D Town

At the rates drivers are currently being asked to drive at many drivers are going to take it as insulting especially if its a short trip. They are likely even losing money picking you up. I suggest you tip even a few bucks on longer trips and $5 on short trips. Also don't make your driver wait for you, don't ask for water, gum, candy, etc, don't ask them "how they like working for Uber", and have the address inputted in the app. Do these and likely your rating will jump.


----------



## TurkUber

D Town said:


> At the rates drivers are currently being asked to drive at many drivers are going to take it as insulting especially if its a short trip. They are likely even losing money picking you up. I suggest you tip even a few bucks on longer trips and $5 on short trips. Also don't make your driver wait for you, don't ask for water, gum, candy, etc, don't ask them "how they like working for Uber", and have the address inputted in the app. Do these and likely your rating will jump.


I only use UberX or Uberpool, never asked for candy, water or any of those perks from a Uber driver. I always input the address before making the request. Most of my trips cost around 10-15$, I dont think its fair for me to tip 5$ on such a short trip, thats just too much. Maybe they are pissed because they think Im rich, I live in a doorman building in upper east side with my parents, but im not rich by any means. Im just a student, and I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.

I never ask personal questions to the drivers, my rating on Lyft is 4.9 stars, that makes sense since passengers have the option of tipping the driver after the ride there. Guess Ill only use Lyft from now on.

By the way, Ive never made a driver wait. I only make the request once Im ready to go out.


----------



## UberXTampa

Whatever the fare is, driver keeps about 50% of it or many times even less after paying uber and extracting variable expenses. This is your rule of thumb to determine if the driver should be happy or angry with the amount of time and resources spent for that money. When you try to understand that equation, and you don't make drivers wait for you, you get 5 stars. When drivers wait, they don't make money.


----------



## TurkUber

UberXTampa said:


> Whatever the fare is, driver keeps about 50% of it or many times even less after paying uber and extracting variable expenses. This is your rule of thumb to determine if the driver should be happy or angry with the amount of time and resources spent for that money. When you try to understand that equation, and you don't make drivers wait for you, you get 5 stars. When drivers wait, they don't make money.


Fair enough, Ill take that into account from now on.


----------



## SanPedroLover

LMAO @ at a Uber PAX worried about his f***ing rating haha. 

Come drive for Uber then worry about your Driver Rating as you sweat outta your booty watching it slowly decline for no apparent reason as you inch closer & closer to being fired. Oh I'm sorry..."deactivated".

No reason to worry about your PAX rating. Uber couldnt care if you were a 1.0 outta 5.0, you'll still get rides. Just might take you a few times sending out a request.


----------



## D Town

TurkUber said:


> I only use UberX or Uberpool, never asked for candy, water or any of those perks from a Uber driver. I always input the address before making the request. Most of my trips cost around 10-15$, I dont think its fair for me to tip 5$ on such a short trip, thats just too much. Maybe they are pissed because they think Im rich, I live in a doorman building in upper east side with my parents, but im not rich by any means. Im just a student, and I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.
> 
> I never ask personal questions to the drivers, my rating on Lyft is 4.9 stars, that makes sense since passengers have the option of tipping the driver after the ride there. Guess Ill only use Lyft from now on.
> 
> By the way, Ive never made a driver wait. I only make the request once Im ready to go out.


Then it sounds like it might be down to the distance. How far are these guys having to come to pick you up? 10 minutes? 15 minutes? 20?


----------



## SafeT

Other than tip issue. Maybe you did something else stupid. Eat in the car, booze in the car, smoke in the car, try to stuff too many riders in car. You for sure should tip at least $2 per ride if you want to increase your ratings or just stick with lyft.


----------



## thomas1955

You got money to use uber, smart phone, going to college and yet you don't understand basic economics. I suggest you get a minimum wage job, get your own place, and then tell me how you feel about tipping. I usually don't accept pings if the riders rating is less than 4.6, and I have started rating based on two main issues, if your not in sight approaching my car after I have arrived, then start the timer, subtract a star for not being at pickup location, and did you tip me, if not then subtract another star. No exceptions. Any thing else, then you get a 1 star, and I hope not to ever pick you up again. Today I did accept a ping for a driver rated 3.2, it was at the airport during the day, so I figured what the hell, lets go see what this rider is all about. He was a nice guy, asked to sit up front and was a very pleasant ride. It's not that I don't want to be your driver, but I have to look at what I can control and have decided, if your more than 5 or 6 min away, and or your rating is below 4.6, then I pass on the ping and let another driver (noob) take the ride. I know the new drivers have a steep learning curve, so in the interest of helping them become better informed on their new chosen occupation, I pass.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberXTampa said:


> Whatever the fare is, driver keeps about 50% of it or many times even less after paying uber and extracting variable expenses. This is your rule of thumb to determine if the driver should be happy or angry with the amount of time and resources spent for that money. When you try to understand that equation, and you don't make drivers wait for you, you get 5 stars. When drivers wait, they don't make money.


^^^
Yup, you're absolutely right. 
In addition, the OP would reason that if he only sits down for a half hour in some little coffee shop and pays 8 or 9 bux for a hamburger and coffee then the wait person can wait some more until the OP is out on his own. 
Service industries are tipcentric industries and you should always leave something. 
I actually took an Uber this morning to pick up an item that I won at auction that requires delivery to an FFL.... the ride was just over ten bux but I tipped five because a cab ride would have been 25 and the wait would have been at least an hour, maybe two. 
So, with Uber / Lyft you're not only paying for the ride but also paying for being able to go when you want to go. 
In my case this morning, the wait was 8 minutes.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

$10-$15 fares are NOT short trips. Less than $7 is. I just completed a fare at $5.70 today. Of that, Uber kept $3.30. (Yes, 58% went to Uber.) If I had been hired in the last 5 months, they would have kept even more. I got $2.40 for a fare that probably took 20-30 minutes to complete. It's not even possible to get up to minimum wages BEFORE expenses and no one AT minimum wage should have to pay maintenance and gas - so yeah, drivers are likely to poorly rate you for not tipping,


----------



## BurgerTiime

No tip, no 5 stars!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TurkUber said:


> I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.


Then only pay for a private driver when you make your own money. (If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford the ride IMHO.)

Meanwhile walk. Or use the bus or subway.

Many rivers hate pool too. I imagine bad ratings are given out for that also.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> I only use UberX or Uberpool,
> 
> Im just a student, and I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.
> 
> Lyft is 4.9 stars, that makes sense since passengers have the option of tipping the driver after the ride there. Guess Ill only use Lyft from now on.


When you use Uber Pool, do you understand that you might have to share the vehicle? If the driver does receive a second or third summons, do you complain or even threaten his rating. I do not know how the customers are in New York, but here, the users abuse Uber Pool all the time. They use it to get a ride that is cheaper than already too cheap. If you get the second ping, they start complaining and threaten to low rate you. I have had one or two get in and the first thing that they tell me is that they do not want to share the vehicle. Any of the foregoing earns an automatic one-star from me.

The second and third sentences contain a contradiction. Do you or do you not tip? Do you tip only on Lyft but not on UberX/Uber Pool? What is it? If you do tip on Lyft but do not on Uber, that might explain the good rating on Lyft but poor rating on Uber.

I do not deduct stars for not tipping. Hardly any user tips here on UberX/Uber Pool. Uber tells the users not to tip, so my quarrel is not with the user, it is with Uber. The only thing that I find truly amazing about this is that while Uber is very good about edge-uh-mah-kayting the user about not tipping, it fails miserably at eddikaytinn the user about basic etiquette such as:

1. Be ready to go when you summon your ride.
2. Watch the application and head outside when you see that the driver is close.
3. Toes on the kerb when the driver pulls up.
4. Do not smoke or eat in the car.
5. _*DO NOT LET YOUR CHILDREN EAT IN THE CAR*_ (where applicable)
6. No, you can not bring that open beer or cup with liquid into the car.
7. Uber is "everyone's private driver", not everyone's private trash can.
8. Input your destination
9. If you have a route that you prefer, tell the driver _*UP*_ _*FRONT*_; do not wait until he is committed to a particular route to let him know that you do not like it.
10. If there are special pick-up instructions, text or call the driver ( side entrance, which entrance at a hospital, which building at a college.....)
11._* Lack of planning on your part does *__*NOT*_ constitute an emergency on the driver's part.
12. This is not Michelin, this is Uber. Unlike Michelin, Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. Rate your driver less than five stars and you are telling Uber to get rid of him. What do you expect from people who come from the Participation Trophy Generation?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

If you know that you are NOT a 5 star PAX, then your 4.3 rating is too high! Tipping for door-to-door service is called "doing the right thing" even if just a few cents!


----------



## TurkUber

Let me get a few things straight.

1. I never eat in the car.
2. Never ever threatened the driver not to take another passenger, that would be stupid when using uberpool.
3. The driver knows where he is going to go before accepting my ride, so him *****ing about it being short distance is not fair..
4. Tipping 5$ on a 10-15$ ride is just too much, unless its a special occasion or something.

Maybe its because of the distance, usually the ride takes only 15 mins, the wait time is at least 5 mins since we are in Manhattan.

Its so funny, Uber is begging me not to tip, the drivers want tips, but I get a low rating for not tipping. I dont stuff too many riders in the car either, only use it alone or with my brother.

I thought I was the only one who didnt tip when I saw my rating for a second, but then I realized, I shared the vehicle with countless other users on uberpool, never saw anyone of them tipping, even once!


----------



## TurkUber

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> If you know that you are NOT a 5 star PAX, then your 4.3 rating is too high! Tipping for door-to-door service is called "doing the right thing" even if just a few cents!


Its for Uberx or Uberpool for gods sake. I mean if the guy drives for uberblack he should have high expectations, but we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected. Its like us expecting the driver to open the door for us, giving candy, and not giving him 5 stars just because he didnt open the door. Its so unfair, I rated nearly all my drivers 5 stars, but they didn't return the favor.

I mean if you want to drive wall street execs, sign up for uber black, they have the means to tip 10$ for every ride.


----------



## ColdRider

Don't worry about your rating. 

You won't be deactivated and you will still get picked up.


----------



## yellowneck86

TurkUber said:


> I mean if you want to drive wall street execs, sign up for uber black, they have the means to tip 10$ for every ride.


Did you know that if you want to drive for uber black you are required to have a commercial license and a car that meets "black" standards?


----------



## reg barclay

yellowneck86 said:


> Did you know that if you want to drive for uber black you are required to have a commercial license and a car that meets "black" standards?


I believe even uberx drivers in NYC need taxi license and insurance. One thing to have in mind is that the guy lives in NYC which is essentially different to many uberx markets in the US. AFAIK uberx in NYC is essentially a regular licensed car service with the uber app as its 'base'. The rates are also higher, at about 2 bucks per mile and 40c per minute and 8 bucks min fare (although that doesn't necessarily mean they make more than other markets after additional costs for licensing, insurance etc are factored in, just making the point that NYC is a bit of a different ball game to other markets).


----------



## XUberMike

You're in Manhattan and you don't tip? Nuff said


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> Let me get a few things straight.
> The driver knows where he is going to go before accepting my ride, so him *****ing about it being short distance is not fair..


Let _me_ get one thing straight: The driver does _not_ know where you are going until he or she presses "start ride," which he or she is not allowed to do until you are in the car. He therefore has every right to be peeved for walking-distance rides. Rest assured that if he or she has driven far or sat long in traffic to get to you to take you a few blocks, he or she is not going to be happy about having had to pleasure of your company while losing money on the ride.


----------



## D Town

TurkUber said:


> I mean if the guy drives for uberblack he should have high expectations, but we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected. Its like us expecting the driver to open the door for us, giving candy, and not giving him 5 stars just because he didnt open the door. Its so unfair, I rated nearly all my drivers 5 stars, but they didn't return the favor.
> 
> I mean if you want to drive wall street execs, sign up for uber black, they have the means to tip 10$ for every ride.


Did you come here wanting to ask drivers the likely reasons WHY your rating sucks or to try and argue why it shouldn't when its pointed out? You wanted to know and now you know the likely reason is you don't tip. You're a break even or even money losing pax to have in an UberX car. Either embrace it or start tipping. Those are your only options. Have fun.


----------



## howo3579

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


1. Did you tip on lyft? If yes why don't you for Uber when the rate is about the same?
2. Driver don't know where you are going until you are in the car and he started trip.
3. Driver min pay is pathetic. They are mostly paid by the miles. When you are in cities like NYC, 15 min trip is probably less than 3 miles which means driver only gets about whatever the rate x miles driven. Not including the time he drives to pick you up.
4. Use the damn subway or bus if you don't have money.

Personally I don't rate Uber pax based on tipping. But I still have lyft app on when I'm en route to pick up Uber pax. If I get a ping from lyft I'll cancel the Uber request.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip. Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?


Yes. Riders who tip ALWAYS get 5 stars from me.

Riders who don't tip but are otherwise great usually get 4 stars from me.
I make [admittedly arbitrary] exceptions and give 5 stars to people who seem to really not have a $ to spare for a tip.
I make [admittedly arbitrary] exceptions and give even lower ratings to riders who should absolutely know better than to not tip... like business people on expense accounts, the wealthy, the entitled AND service providers (like servers and bartenders) who make their own living on tips but do not tip their drivers.
At the current rates in my market, without a tip, all X trips are costing drivers money - not making them anything. If a rider refuses to understand that, they get downrated.



TurkUber said:


> ...we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected.


That's the problem... you are justifying in your own mind a reason not to tip someone, rather than just doing what you do for every other person who serves you. You don't make that distinction between the server you had at Bob Evan's or Denny's and the server you had at a 5 star restaurant... but you're perfectly comfortable making that distinction for your driver. That's BS.

An UberX tip doesn't have to be $10... just a $2 tip will cover the cost of the gas for the driver and will be the difference to them between making money and losing money from serving YOU.


----------



## Choochie

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


You know NY'ers are very hard. No flies on them, must be seeing something you aren't. All the riders I get here who use Uber in NYC have lower ratings than what the drivers rate here, but I don't think it's for nothing, perhaps you take a while to get your toes to the curb? Rates are much higher in NYC so you are probably not going very far and the time to get to the fare could be long with all of the traffic. The worst thing in my mind that you said is " but we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected" WRONG! Due to the lower rates Uberx are getting there is even more reason you SHOULD tip them.
What do you mean the wait time is 5 minutes because this is Manhattan? Are you saying you take all of 5 minutes to get downstairs even though you can watch their progress in the app?


----------



## ATX 22

Simple :
Each minute waiting should cost 1☆
No tip, -1☆
Whine, moan, or book a pool ride,-1☆.
Since we can't give 0☆, 1's will have to do. Acquire a rating below 4.5, and see your wait times increase as experienced drivers pass on the prospect of losing money and the request goes further out to a noob who has no clue


----------



## TurkUber

Choochie said:


> You know NY'ers are very hard. No flies on them, must be seeing something you aren't. All the riders I get here who use Uber in NYC have lower ratings than what the drivers rate here, but I don't think it's for nothing, perhaps you take a while to get your toes to the curb? Rates are much higher in NYC so you are probably not going very far and the time to get to the fare could be long with all of the traffic. The worst thing in my mind that you said is " but we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected" WRONG! Due to the lower rates Uberx are getting there is even more reason you SHOULD tip them.
> What do you mean the wait time is 5 minutes because this is Manhattan? Are you saying you take all of 5 minutes to get downstairs even though you can watch their progress in the app?


They take at least 5 mins to come, I havent made them wait a single second, Im always waiting in the driveway before they arrive. They are def messing with my ratings because I dont tip.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SanPedroLover said:


> ... you'll still get rides. Just might take you a few times sending out a request.


Good point - and this should be explained futher for the rider:
The lower your rating, the less incluined a driver is to accept your ride request. If you have a low rating and the distance to your pick-up is far - or the traffic is bad (NYC) then a higher rated pax is more likley to get a ride request accepted -and faster - than low rated pax.


----------



## TurkUber

ATX 22 said:


> Simple :
> Each minute waiting should cost 1☆
> No tip, -1☆
> Whine, moan, or book a pool ride,-1☆.
> Since we can't give 0☆, 1's will have to do. Acquire a rating below 4.5, and see your wait times increase as experienced drivers pass on the prospect of losing money and the request goes further out to a noob who has no clue


 I have a 4.9 rating on Lyft for some odd reason, guess Ill use lyft from now on. Most uber drivers also drive for lyft anyway.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> They are def messing with my ratings because I dont tip.


Good.
The whole point of rider ratings is so that drivers can let other drivers know who the 'better' pax are.
You are competing with other pax for the attention of drivers.
Keep your hands in your pocket when you exit the car and your rating will, justifiably, continue to drop.
It's your choice:
Tipping is never required. But it's always appreciated.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> I have a 4.9 rating on Lyft for some odd reason, guess Ill use lyft from now on. Most uber drivers also drive for lyft anyway.


There ya go - problem solved!


----------



## Greguzzi

Lyft drivers give passengers the benefit of the doubt, because the app has a provision for tipping. We don't actually get to see if you tipped until the next day, unfortunately. That is likely why your Lyft rating is higher. Only the drivers who get repeat business from you will know you don't tip and will 4-star you.


----------



## TurkUber

XUberMike said:


> You're in Manhattan and you don't tip? Nuff said


This is not the right mindset you have there. Just because I live in Manhattan doesnt mean money grows on trees for me. My parents still pay for everything. Im not a wall street exec who gets millions $$ worth of stock options every year.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> This is not the right mindset you have there. Just because I live in Manhattan doesnt mean money grows on trees for me. My parents still pay for everything. Im not a wall street exec who gets millions $$ worth of stock options every year.


So, you're saying you don't tip when served at a restaurant or bar? I'll go further... be honest: in your own estimation, how much have you tipped bar-tenders and servers in just the last month?

It is precisely because you live in Manhattan - a city where you rely on the service provide by others, a lot - that tipping for the services you use should be understood as part of the cost of living there. In case you hadn't noticed, the wages of service providers in this country are artifically low (exempt form FLSA normal min wage) because gratuities are what make up the difference. The US logic in this is that when your income depends on gratuitities, you tend to do everything possible to earn high gratuities - thus improving the service. You are just stealing wages from the people who serve you if you do not tip for a service that was provided effectively.

And you are doing mental gymnastics to justify your thinking.
Try putting the shoe on the other foot.


----------



## TurkUber

Greguzzi said:


> Lyft drivers give passengers the benefit of the doubt, because the app has a provision for tipping. We don't actually get to see if you tipped until the next day, unfortunately. That is likely why your Lyft rating is higher. Only the drivers who get repeat business from you will know you don't tip and will 4-star you.


That makes sense.

While I do tip once in a bluemoon on Uber, On Lyft Im more inclined to tip for some odd reason. I guess I usually dont have 1$ bills on me, so thats why on Uber Im never bothered to tip, because I have to give at least 5$, but on Lyft I usually give 1-2$ as tip the next day.


----------



## UberXTampa

TurkUber said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> While I do tip once in a bluemoon on Uber, On Lyft Im more inclined to tip for some odd reason. I guess I usually dont have 1$ bills on me, so thats why on Uber Im never bothered to tip, because I have to give at least 1$, but on Lyft I usually give 1-2$ as tip the next day.


Please use Lyft if you want to tip. If I have cash, I use uber and tip in cash. I like cash tips myself. If I don't carry cash, I use Lyft and tip in the app. Problem solved!


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So, you're saying you don't tip when served at a restaurant or bar? I'll go further... be honest: in your own estimation, how much have you tipped bar-tenders and servers in just the last month?
> 
> It is precisely because you live in Manhattan - a city where you rely on the service provide by others, a lot - that tipping for the services you use should be understood as part of the cost of living there. In case you hadn't noticed, the wages of service providers in this country are artifically low (exempt form FLSA normal min wage) because gratuities are what make up the difference. The US logic in this is that when your income depends on gratuitities, you tend to do everything possible to earn high gratuities - thus improving the service. You are just stealing wages from the people who serve you if you do not tip for a service that was provided effectively.
> 
> And you are doing mental gymnastics to justify your thinking.
> Try putting the shoe on the other foot.


When I eat outside I go to selfservice places like Starbucks and Pret A Manger. No need to tip there. When my parents take me out to a steakhouse or something they tip 20%

Once in a while I go to cheap chinese restaurants in chinatown, I tip anywhere from 15-20%, but those places are cheap, dont break the bank for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> When I eat outside I go to selfservice places like Starbucks and Pret A Manger. No need to tip there.


 Perfect - then maybe you should also choose to use SELF SERVICE transportation. (Oh, by the way- Starbucks is not self-service... there's a barrista making your oder... and a tip jar at the register that you are obvioulsy blind to.)


> When my parents take me out to a steakhouse or something they tip 20%


 As they should... are you going to learn from their example of how to live in this world - or just rely on them to always pick up your tab?


> Once in a while I go to cheap chinese restaurants in chinatown, I tip anywhere from 15-20%, but those places are cheap, dont break the bank for me.


Are you listening to yourself?
They're inexpensive compared to the pricier alternatives.
But you still tip - becuase it's the right thing to do.
Uber is inexpensive compared to the pricier alternatives.
But you stiff your server.

Now do you see why dirvers downrate you?
If we were bartenders or servers, we'd start spitting in your drinks! 
You're fortunate that all a driver can do if you don't tip is avoid you in the future and let other drivers know about you thorugh the rating system.


----------



## XUberMike

TurkUber said:


> They take at least 5 mins to come, I havent made them wait a single second, Im always waiting in the driveway before they arrive. They are def messing with my ratings because I dont tip.


Well now you know how to improve it


----------



## UberXTampa

When you are getting a service below cost, it is the right thing to appreciate it by tipping the service provider. 
Because this is the right thing to do. 
If you don't want to do it and still use the service, your parents have not taught you something very essential.


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Perfect - then maybe you should also choose to use SELF SERVICE transportation. As they should... are you going to learn from their example of how to live inthis world - or just rely on them to always pick up your tab?
> Are you listening to yourself?
> They're inexpensive compared to the pricier alternatives.
> But you still tip - becuase it's the right thing to do.
> Uber is inexpensive compared to the pricier alternatives.
> But you siff your server.
> 
> Now do you see why dirvers downrate you?


You have to understand first why people use Uber. I hate carrying cash. This is what made Uber so popular among people like me, the ability to ride without caryying cash, heck I took uber rides without even carrying a wallet before. If I was a cash person, Id use the medallion yellow cab. Theyre everywhere, and the same price more or less.

And secondly you have to understand how expensive manhattan is, apart from my education expenses, im spending 1500$ a month here and I'm not even living lavishly, still unable to have left over disposable money to tip uber drivers. The people working in the service industry might have it tough, but people living in manhatan have it tougher. Most of those folks live in Queens,NJ where prices are much cheaper!

That being said once I graduate, Ill be moving the hell outta here.


----------



## yellowneck86

I have a simple solution to your rating problem; you can always walk.


----------



## Ben Doerr

I bet you tip the guy who brings you pizza safely.


----------



## UberXTampa

Ben Doerr said:


> I bet you tip the guy who brings you pizza safely.


If you don't, check your pizza for human DNA evidence.

EDIT: I wish the uber rating was used by pizza delivery guys to find out about your social etiquette.


----------



## Ubernomics

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


Short rides, no money in it for the driver and no tip on top of that will get you there. Eventually you will be a 4star and get cancelations and no ride. Ride with Lyft if they have it where your at, at least the driver wont hate you for a short ride cause some of the profit goes his way: he won't take it iut on you. Your a scapegoat for the driver when riding with Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


I fail to see your problem since even at 1.0 you will not be deactivated. I canceled a 3.8 the other day. So good luck with that.

No tip , No 5*... nough said.


----------



## TurkUber

Ubernomics said:


> Short rides, no money in it for the driver and no tip on top of that will get you there. Eventually you will be a 4star and get cancelations and no ride. Ride with Lyft if they have it where your at, at least the driver wont hate you for a short ride cause some of the profit goes his way: he won't take it iut on you. Your a scapegoat for the driver when riding with Uber.


Will definitely keep this in mind. Do uber and lyft drivers also hate the pool service? God I love that service since its a fixed rate so I dont care about which route the driver takes while I sit back and relax.


----------



## Ziggy

D Town said:


> Then it sounds like it might be down to the distance. How far are these guys having to come to pick you up? 10 minutes? 15 minutes? 20?


TurkUber ... I'd have to agree with D Town. Here's my rule of thumb, I'm willing to drive almost any distance to p/u pax. However, I expect to be compensated either directly in the fare or with fare/tip combo. For example ... (A) I drove 12 mins to p/u pax this morning in affluent hood; fare payout $9 (no tip) ... I gave pax 4* ('cause I want to p/u pax in the future, 'cause future trips might be longer ... giving him 3* > means I'll never be matched with him again; (B) drove 27 minutes to p/u pax this afternoon; fare payout $48 (no tip) ... I gave pax 5*. Had pax#A given me $3 tip, then he would have gotten 5* too ... but since his wife was bragging on how many free Mimosas she was going to suck down and they didn't even consider giving me a tip for such a short trip ... no 5* for him.

Not only will I drive almost any distance to p/u pax; I p/u pax with any rating ... the lowest rating I've p/u was 3.2; and I prefer pax with 4.7-4.9. Just like the strange 1* ratings we drivers get from pax for no valid reason, I know that pax get low ratings for the smallest things too ... so I p/u all pax. *However, I maintain a "blacklist" of pax & addresses I will not p/u from ever ... it take a lot of abuse for a pax or address to end up on my blacklist ... but once you're on the list, there is virtually no way to get off the blacklist.


----------



## TurkUber

Ziggy said:


> TurkUber ... I'd have to agree with D Town. Here's my rule of thumb, I'm willing to drive almost any distance to p/u pax. However, I expect to be compensated either directly in the fare or with fare/tip combo. For example ... (A) I drove 12 mins to p/u pax this morning in affluent hood; fare payout $9 (no tip) ... I gave pax 4* ('cause I want to p/u pax in the future, 'cause future trips might be longer ... giving him 3* > means I'll never be matched with him again; (B) drove 27 minutes to p/u pax this afternoon; fare payout $48 (no tip) ... I gave pax 5*. Had pax#A given me $3 tip, then he would have gotten 5* too ... but since his wife was bragging on how many free Mimosas she was going to suck down and they didn't even consider giving me a tip for such a short trip ... no 5* for him.
> 
> Not only will I drive almost any distance to p/u pax; I p/u pax with any rating ... the lowest rating I've p/u was 3.2; and I prefer pax with 4.7-4.9. Just like the strange 1* ratings we drivers get from pax for no valid reason, I know that pax get low ratings for the smallest things too ... so I p/u all pax. *However, I maintain a "blacklist" of pax & addresses I will not p/u from ever ... it take a lot of abuse for a pax or address to end up on my blacklist ... but once you're on the list, there is virtually no way to get off the blacklist.


I always cancel the ride when the driver is further than 4-5 mins way. I dont want to waste peoples time, Im doing him a favor. From now on I will use Lyft and tip at least 1$. I always tip 2$ on Lyft when I use their line service and the driver doesnt pick up someone else. I do my part in compensating him for his loss of another fare.


----------



## Ziggy

TurkUber said:


> Do uber and lyft drivers also hate the pool service?


I drive Lux and Lux will never end up on Pool ... if it does, it means the world is coming to an end ... and it would signal my last day of Uber.
I can't speak for all drivers, but of the 100+ drivers I know, not a single one applauds Pool/Line. And as a pax, I think the whole p/u some random other person thing would wear off quickly. If you love Pool/Line and you want a fixed fare, consider taking the bus or subway ... you'll get to ride with a bunch of random people and you'll have a fixed fare.


----------



## Ubernomics

yellowneck86 said:


> Did you know that if you want to drive for uber black you are required to have a commercial license and a car that meets "black" standards?


That means lotssssss of $$$$$$


----------



## XUberMike

TurkUber said:


> This is not the right mindset you have there. Just because I live in Manhattan doesnt mean money grows on trees for me. My parents still pay for everything. Im not a wall street exec who gets millions $$ worth of stock options every year.


If money does not grow on trees why are you going out for Chinese food and tipping 15-20% YET the one person who holds your life & livelihood in their hands gets nothing. Maybe he should hand you a $1.00 egg roll and you'll toss him $3.00.

When I don't have enough cash for a drink I expect to be thirsty (or I drink water) when you don't tip expect 4-stars, it's that simple.

Don't avoid public transportation, cry poverty while cruising in Uber's ( not tipping ) and expect any sympathy from us dude.

Take public transportation, walk or pony up tips or soon you won't have a choice as no one will share their personal ride with you. A few bucks is all it takes, pack a lunch tip your Uber.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Did somebody already mentioned that the reason you have low ratings is because you don't TIP?! LoL

The only reason you have higher ratings on Lyft is because drivers can not rate you after the fact that you STIFFED them!

Just put it this way... If you took a cab from point A to point B and it cost you for EXAMPLE: $30.00 and if you were to take Uber/Lyft with the rates now you will save at least 50% right so say you pay $15.00 for the TNC ride, would it kill you to give him $5 tips after the fact that you saved $10 for that ride including tips?!


----------



## Ziggy

TurkUber .... 40 years ago when I used cabs regularly in Manhattan, we had "accounts" with several cab companies. As part of the agreement for having an account, we agreed to tip the driver at least $5 on top of the meter for every trip ... and that was 40 years ago. While I don't ride in as many Uber cars as I used to; when I do, I always tip at least $5 and sometimes $20 or more depending on the length of the trip. Because while "tip is not required" either to Uber drivers or waitresses ... it will go a long way toward making that driver or waitress feel better about their day.


----------



## TurkUber

XUberMike said:


> If money does not grow on trees why are you going out for Chinese food and tipping 15-20% YET the one person who holds your life & livelihood in their hands gets nothing. Maybe he should hand you a $1.00 egg roll and you'll toss him $3.00.
> 
> When I don't have enough cash for a drink I expect to be thirsty (or I drink water) when you don't tip expect 4-stars, it's that simple.
> 
> Don't avoid public transportation, cry poverty while cruising in Uber's ( not tipping ) and expect any sympathy from us dude.
> 
> Take public transportation, walk or pony up tips or soon you won't have a choice as no one will share their personal ride with you. A few bucks is all it takes, pack a lunch tip your Uber.


Where did I say I avoid public transportation? I usually take uber when going for a night out with my friends and when its not worth taking the subway.
For example yesterday me and my bro had to go to best buy. Taking Lyft with their pool service would cost 12$
Subway would cost 6$ and would take at least 3x as long because of the walking commute. Plus we probably wouldnt even find a place to sit in it as well  So extra 6$ for a car that comes to your door is more than worth it.


----------



## Ubernomics

Greguzzi said:


> Lyft drivers give passengers the benefit of the doubt, because the app has a provision for tipping. We don't actually get to see if you tipped until the next day, unfortunately. That is likely why your Lyft rating is higher. Only the drivers who get repeat business from you will know you don't tip and will 4-star you.


That might not happen either. I aleays love a tip but I don't let it bother me when driving for Lyft because I get paid "alright". I do like tips though if you had a good experience, safe ride...etc...


----------



## TurkUber

I am truly sorry for the uber drivers that are struggling. I could actually care less about my ratings, but when I learned my rating I was shocked, because I nearly rated all my drivers 5 stars, even those who missed plenty of turns. But they didnt return the favor for me. I mean I dont complain about the service I get, my expectations are low. Im looking to get from point A to B in one piece. I dont care what car he drives, I dont care if its not perfectly tidy.


----------



## Ubernomics

TurkUber said:


> Will definitely keep this in mind. Do uber and lyft drivers also hate the pool service? God I love that service since its a fixed rate so I dont care about which route the driver takes while I sit back and relax.


I don't know the answer to that question since we don't have it here where im at. What I can tell you is that Lyft drivers either LOve Lyft or like it a 
Lot! ...so they like you! Uber drivers hate Uber and their greed so they can have a tendency to put that all on you.


----------



## Ubernomics

Ubernomics said:


> I don't know the answer to that question since we don't have it here where im at. What I can tell you is that Lyft drivers either LOve Lyft or like it a
> Lot! ...so they like you! Uber drivers hate Uber and their greed so they can have a tendency to put that all on you.


You should refer friends to Lyft as well, it's a much better company. Click the "earn cash" icon and it will bring up your phone book. Select their name and wala they get a promotion for rides and you get some cash to spend on rides!


----------



## XUberMike

TurkUber said:


> Where did I say I avoid public transportation? I usually take uber when going for a night out with my friends and when its not worth taking the subway.
> For example yesterday me and my bro had to go to best buy. Taking Lyft with their pool service would cost 12$
> Subway would cost 6$ and would take at least 3x as long because of the walking commute. Plus we probably wouldnt even find a place to sit in it as well  So extra 6$ for a car that comes to your door is more than worth it.


Dude 3 stars are in your future. What's wrong with saving just $3 for the time & convenience. Still more than worth it.

Just rename the thread.
"I'm cheap & so are my friends"

Get a friend who's not cheap (or carrys a few bucks in his pocket) so you will be able to use his account for your Best Buy runs. You're ratings toast soon


----------



## HOUTXRon

TurkUber said:


> Im just a student


Are you a kindergarten student that you are worried about stars?

If you don't want to tip for a excellent service provided, at lower-than-public-transport fares, then just shut up and continue using uber.

Just watch the service levels go to the dump. If you complain about anything at that point you are liable to some ass-kicking.


----------



## TurkUber

XUberMike said:


> Dude 3 stars are in your future. What's wrong with saving just $3 for the time & convenience. Still more than worth it.
> 
> Just rename the thread.
> "I'm cheap & so are my friends"
> 
> Get a friend who's not cheap (or carrys a few bucks in his pocket) so you will be able to use his account for your Best Buy runs. You're ratings toast soon


Well If im rated 3 stars, so will 95% of the lyft line /uberpool takers. Because until now I havent shared a ride with someone who tipped in cash. Ive taken uberpool plenty of times as well, none of the girls guys i shared with bothered tipping.

You call it being cheap, I call it being fiscally responsible, most of the population are in debt because of their stupid spending habits. My parents taught me to be careful with money, instead of going to a private college which I got many acceptances from Im going to a public college just so I dont be a burden on my parents back. Instead of tipping 5$ for every ride, id rather put that money in S&P 500, where it grows and grows.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> 3. The driver knows where he is going to go before accepting my ride, so him *****ing about it being short distance is not fair..
> 
> Its so funny, Uber is begging me not to tip, the drivers want tips, but I get a low rating for not tipping.


No, the driver does not know where you are going before he accepts the trip. If he did, no one would pick up half of these short trips.

Uber does not have the best interests of its drivers at heart.



TurkUber said:


> Its for Uberx or Uberpool for gods sake. I mean if the guy drives for uberblack he should have high expectations, but we use uberx or pool as an alternative to subway, so tipping should not be expected.
> 
> I mean if you want to drive wall street execs, sign up for uber black, they have the means to tip 10$ for every ride.


UberX is a little different in New York City. The rates there are close to the cab rates. In the rest of the country, the rates are substandard on UberX. We like tips because it brings our compensation closer to a figure that would be a fair return for our investment and efforts. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.

Uber Black requires a limousine and licence from the TLC to drive a limousine. It is harder to get either of those than it is to get a licence to drive TNC. In most of the country, an UberX car is nothing but an illegal, unlicenced, unregulated and underinsured taxicab. The new concept of UberX is that anyone can be a cab driver.



yellowneck86 said:


> Did you know that if you want to drive for uber black you are required to have a commercial license and a car that meets "black" standards?


Thank you. ^^^^^^^^^What he said...............................



Greguzzi said:


> The driver does _not_ know where you are going until he or she presses "start ride," which he or she is not allowed to do until you are in the car. He therefore has every right to be peeved for walking-distance rides.


Thank you. ^^^^^^^^^^^What he said.



TurkUber said:


> You have to understand first why people use Uber. I hate carrying cash. This is what made Uber so popular among people like me, the ability to ride without caryying cash, heck I took uber rides without even carrying a wallet before.
> 
> And secondly you have to understand how expensive manhattan is, im spending 1500$ a month here and The people working in the service industry might have it tough, but people living in manhatan have it tougher. Most of those folks live in Queens, where prices are much cheaper!


You have a point about the lack of a necessity of cash. That is what made Uber so popular here. In fact, when Uber first came here, all that they had were the limousines. During surges, people were paying five and six times the cab fare, and willing to do it, only because they did not need cash. People were so happy when Uber Taxi became available here. The taxis do not surge. I can relate, even, to not having the wallet. This lady walked up to my cab when I was at the grocery store with a sad story about how she had left her wallet at home and she had spent all the money that her BF had given her and could I take her and come back later when her BF came back. I asked her if she had Uber. "Who does not have Uber?" "Correct, Mademoiselle, who does not have Uber?" I instructed her to open the application, slide the thing all the way to the right and submit a request. Ping, ping, I accept............."Is your name Deborah?" "Yes." "Good, Deborah, now you need not worry about how to pay for your taxi."

That stated, you can not shove a dollar bill or three into your pocket, or, even, a fistful of quarters, if you do not have the dollar bills? Please.

I do not know to _*what part of Queens you refer*_ when you state "cheaper". I lived at 86th and 162nd. _*That weren't all that much "cheaper" *_ than Manhattan. It was not that much cheaper on 241st and Martha, either. If you do not know where the last one is, I will give you a hint: you are in Yonkers in about a block and one half. I did live on 55th and Sixth, so I do know how Manhattan compares to the boroughs.


----------



## TurkUber

Another Uber Driver.

There are restaurants I frequent in sunnyside, and compared to their alternative in Manhattan they are much cheaper and provide better service too.
Some groceries are 50% cheaper if you know where to shop.
For gods sake parking space costs 500$/mo here, need I say more?

Heck renting a car in Manhattan vs renting a car in the la guardia airport is 2-3x cheaper depending on the ride you want. Our rent is 7000$ here, rent for a comparable property is 3500-4000 tops in a good area of queens. IF you go further to the ethnic areas things get even cheaper.


----------



## TurkUber

That indian doctor chick who tried to hijack the Uber ride probably has a higher rating than me  Thats what pisses me off.


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> Another Uber Driver.
> 
> There are restaurants I frequent in sunnyside, and compared to their alternative in Manhattan they are much cheaper and provide better service too.
> Some groceries are 50% cheaper if you know where to shop.
> For gods sake parking space costs 500$/mo here, need I say more?
> 
> Heck renting a car in Manhattan vs renting a car in the la guardia airport is 2-3x cheaper depending on the ride you want. Our rent is 7000$ here, rent for a comparable property is 3500-4000 tops in a good area of queens. IF you go further to the ethnic areas things get even cheaper.


Do you not tip at restaurants, too, Mr. Pink? Or does that money go into your S&P500 fund, too?


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> That indian doctor chick who tried to hijack the Uber ride probably has a higher rating than me  Thats what pisses me off.


She's way better looking than you, too.


----------



## XUberMike

TurkUber said:


> Well If im rated 3 stars, so will 95% of the lyft line /uberpool takers. Because until now I havent shared a ride with someone who tipped in cash. Ive taken uberpool plenty of times as well, none of the girls guys i shared with bothered tipping.
> 
> You call it being cheap, I call it being fiscally responsible, most of the population are in debt because of their stupid spending habits. My parents taught me to be careful with money, instead of going to a private college which I got many acceptances from Im going to a public college just so I dont be a burden on my parents back. Instead of tipping 5$ for every ride, id rather put that money in S&P 500, where it grows and grows.


Well when you're strolling thru Queens with your left over Chinese and Best Buy bag and get jumped know that it could have been prevented for a few bucks. Hopefully no tombstone will be needed but if one is required it should read

"I should have tipped Uber"

Also, I tell my kids "you can always make more money but you only have one body so take care of it so don't eat cheap Chinese food"

BTW your Pakistani hack 3-starred your non-tipping butt.


----------



## TurkUber

XUberMike said:


> Well when you're strolling thru Queens with your left over Chinese and Best Buy bag and get jumped know that it could have been prevented for a few bucks. Hopefully no tombstone will be needed but if one is required it should read
> 
> "I should have tipped Uber"
> 
> Also, I tell my kids "you can always make more money but you only have one body so take care of it so don't eat cheap Chinese food"
> 
> BTW your Pakistani hack 3-starred your non-tipping butt.


Im 6 foot and weigh 160 pounds. Chinese food is as healthy as it gets, meat and vegetables. How many obese asians do you see compared to whites/blacks? They use the same ingredients in Upper East side and Chinatown, the plate in chinatown costs $10, while its at least 17-18$ in upper east side. The extra 7$ is not for the quality, but for the convinence of eating at a posh part of town, basically im paying that extra money to cover that guys premium lease.


----------



## yellowneck86

TurkUber said:


> Im 6 foot and weigh 160 pounds. Chinese food is as healthy as it gets, meat and vegetables. How many obese asians do you see compared to whites/blacks? They use the same ingredients in Upper East side and Chinatown, the plate in chinatown costs $10, while its at least 17-18$ in upper east side. The extra 7$ is not for the quality, but for the convinence of eating at a posh part of town, basically im paying that extra money to cover that guys premium lease.


But you can't afford to pay that extra for stinkin up the uber drivers car (that could also be leased) with your cheapass chinaman food? Just for the record I'm also 6'0", I weigh 230lbs and I'm also Asian. I was raised corn fed, not rice.


----------



## TurkUber

yellowneck86 said:


> But you can't afford to pay that extra for stinkin up the uber drivers car (that could also be leased) with your cheapass chinaman food? Just for the record I'm also 6'0", I weigh 230lbs and I'm also Asian. I was raised corn fed, not rice.


I have access to a car which I can use whenever I want, have you even been to manhattan. No one uses their personal car for transport here, parking is an issue. I only use my personal vehicle when going to queens. 1 hour of parking coss 10$, much more wiser to take uber.


----------



## Agent99

I can't prove it of course but I suspect that: 

1) passenger average ratings on pool rides are lower than on regular UberX rides,

and 2) your use of Uber pool as a percentage of all Uber rides is high.

Drivers are pressured to accept pool rides but generally dislike doing them for a number of reasons. Compensation for pool rides is poor and too complicated for many drivers to understand. Also, the experience for the driver and the passenger is worse on pool than on UberX. So, for the good deed of accepting pool fares, drivers risk being rated worse than on non-pool rides. Other passengers are also being rated worse for using pool a lot, not just you.


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> I can't prove it of course but I suspect that:
> 
> 1) passenger average ratings on pool rides are lower than on regular UberX rides,
> 
> and 2) your use of Uber pool as a percentage of all Uber rides is high.
> 
> Drivers are pressured to accept pool rides but generally dislike doing them for a number of reasons. Compensation for pool rides is poor and too complicated for many drivers to understand. Also, the experience for the driver and the passenger is worse on pool than on UberX. So, for the good deed of accepting pool fares, drivers risk being rated worse than on non-pool rides. Other passengers are also being rated worse for using pool a lot, not just you.


Thanks for the reply. That makes sense, for the last 2 months Ive only been using uberpool/lyft line. Guess the low rating is because of that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> Another Uber Driver.
> 
> There are restaurants I frequent in sunnyside, and compared to their alternative in Manhattan they are much cheaper and provide better service too.
> Some groceries are 50% cheaper if you know where to shop.
> For gods sake parking space costs 500$/mo here, need I say more?
> 
> Our rent is 7000$ here, rent for a comparable property is 3500-4000 tops in a good area of queens.


You can get anything for less in New York if you know where to look or know somebody.

I am familiar with Sunnyside, even if it is on the other side of the island from where I lived. As I knew people and knew where to eat well and inexpensively almost anywhere in New York, I did not see that much of a disparity. I avoided the overpriced expense account places and tourist traps. As you are no doubt aware, the more of a dive that it looks like, the better it is---as a rule.
Only five hundred bananas a month? People here would love to rent a space that cheaply.
Again, if you know people in New York, you need not pay the "going rate". There was not much difference between what I asked about in Manhattan over what I asked about in Queens, East Bronx or Woodlawn,

My family has had a presence in the City Auditor's Office (now called the Bureau of Audit) since the 1920s. That is a good connexion to have.


----------



## KekeLo

XUberMike said:


> Dude 3 stars are in your future. What's wrong with saving just $3 for the time & convenience. Still more than worth it.
> 
> Just rename the thread.
> "I'm cheap & so are my friends"
> 
> Get a friend who's not cheap (or carrys a few bucks in his pocket) so you will be able to use his account for your Best Buy runs. You're ratings toast soon


Mike, Lmao!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> That indian doctor chick who tried to hijack the Uber ride probably has a higher rating than me  Thats what pisses me off.





Greguzzi said:


> She's way better looking than you, too.


She _*ain't*_ bad looking. I would not say "no". She would, of course, have to be sober, or, at least, not have more than one or two drinks in her.


----------



## KekeLo

yellowneck86 said:


> But you can't afford to pay that extra for stinkin up the uber drivers car (that could also be leased) with your cheapass chinaman food? Just for the record I'm also 6'0", I weigh 230lbs and I'm also Asian. I was raised corn fed, not rice.


Lmao!!!


----------



## Choochie

TurkUber said:


> God bless everyone life is tough here.


That's so true - just like the song - New York, New York, if I can make it there, I'll make it anywhere. I've lived there briefly and worked there for many years, tough crowd, but I loved it. 
You may pay more in NY but you definitely make more.


----------



## Ziggy

Ubernomics said:


> I don't know the answer to that question since we don't have it here where im at. What I can tell you is that Lyft drivers either LOve Lyft or like it a Lot! ...so they like you! Uber drivers hate Uber and their greed so they can have a tendency to put that all on you


Not all drivers hate Uber; however, we do hate how Uber mistreats some of the drivers. But that said, I also hate how Lyft mistreats their drivers. I, for one, will never drive for Lyft ... primarily, because they expect me to drive my Lux car for the same rate as non-Lux car ... and that's never gonna happen.

I'd rather pay Uber 28% on $3.75/mile; than pay Lyft 20% on $1.30/mile ... all day long. Face it both companies exploit their drivers and both companies are in a race to the bottom to get as many customers as they can and force the other company out of business. While both Uber & Lyft are racing to the bottom, riders like TurkUber will eventually see lower and lower fares until either Uber or Lyft cries "Uncle" ... and in the meantime, the X/Lyft drivers end up taking far less than they expected and, more importantly, need to operate safely, successfully, and profitably. But hey riders get a cheaper ride so they can give bigger tips to the Chinese food delivery guys. *BTW ... the reason you're getting drivers that take some wrong turns getting to your destination; is because you're riding the cheapest possible service ... so there should not be an expectation of street knowledge. Professional full-time drivers would never drive for such paltry rates ... you get what you pay for. Similarly, you're not going to get a USDA Prime Cut steak at McDonald's ... sure you'll get beef at McD's but it's going to be a far lower grade of beef at McD's than Ruth's Chris or even Sizzler.


----------



## TurkUber

Ziggy said:


> Not all drivers hate Uber; however, we do hate how Uber mistreats some of the drivers. But that said, I also hate how Lyft mistreats their drivers. I, for one, will never drive for Lyft ... primarily, because they expect me to drive my Lux car for the same rate as non-Lux car ... and that's never gonna happen.
> 
> I'd rather pay Uber 28% on $3.75/mile; than pay Lyft 20% on $1.30/mile ... all day long. Face it both companies exploit their drivers and both companies are in a race to the bottom to get as many customers as they can and force the other company out of business. While both Uber & Lyft are racing to the bottom, riders like TurkUber will eventually see lower and lower fares until either Uber or Lyft cries "Uncle" ... and in the meantime, the X/Lyft drivers end up taking far less than they expected and, more importantly, need to operate safely, successfully, and profitably. But hey riders get a cheaper ride so they can give bigger tips to the Chinese food delivery guys. *BTW ... the reason you're getting drivers that take some wrong turns getting to your destination; is because you're riding the cheapest possible service ... so there should not be an expectation of street knowledge. Professional full-time drivers would never drive for such paltry rates ... you get what you pay for. Similarly, you're not going to get a USDA Prime Cut steak at McDonald's ... sure you'll get beef at McD's but it's going to be a far lower grade of beef at McD's than Ruth's Chris or even Sizzler.


I dont care about my drivers missing turns anymore, I only use Uber Pool/Lyft line. Its fixed rate. As long as I get there in one piece Ill give him 5 stars.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

SanPedroLover said:


> LMAO @ at a Uber PAX worried about his f***ing rating haha.
> 
> Come drive for Uber then worry about your Driver Rating as you sweat outta your booty watching it slowly decline for no apparent reason as you inch closer & closer to being fired. Oh I'm sorry..."deactivated".
> 
> No reason to worry about your PAX rating. Uber couldnt care if you were a 1.0 outta 5.0, you'll still get rides. Just might take you a few times sending out a request.


Any rating below a 4.2 I just don't accept. Plain and simple.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive

Try to be on site when pickup do not make driver wait or be looking around for you and then say you saw them drive by. If its short distance tip at least $2 cus uber drivers make like nothing to take you there. If you ask for an extra stop at cvs or whatever tip. Relax and dont bring tension into the ride.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive

If your rating falls to 3.0 below don't worry some desperate driver will pick u up or someone starting out new


----------



## TurkUber

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> If your rating falls to 3.0 below don't worry some desperate driver will pick u up or someone starting out new


Or Ill delete my account and make a new one  start from 5.


----------



## SanPedroLover

Aga Muhlach said:


> Any rating below a 4.2 I just don't accept. Plain and simple.


I've accepted lower and have never had any problems with PAX. Thankfully they've all been easy-going and pleasant. I dont let stupid rating BS get to my head, you & many other drivers have been brainwashed by Uber/Lyft to think anybody without a stellar rating must be a sh***y rider just like Uber/Lyft stupidly considers a driver with less than a perfect 5-star rating to be a sh***y driver.

Just my 1 cent.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> You have to understand first why people use Uber.


No, I don't. You have to first understand that you are not the center of the universe around which Uber drivers orbit. Are you seriously going to lecture adults - who have done thousands of Uber riders as drivers - and man as riders... and who talk everyday to dozens of riders - about 'why' people use Uber? You need a serious attitude adjustment.


> I hate carrying cash.


Life's tough - but you should never feel entitled to stiff someone who you are taking service from 'because you hate carrying cash'. That's a 'white perosn' problem. Grow up.



> This is what made Uber so popular among people like me


 And this is why drivers don't want to give rides to people like you... and why you have a low rating - which is what you came here to ask about. Put 2 & 2 together and you've answered your own question.



> If I was a cash person, Id use the medallion yellow cab. Theyre everywhere, and the same price more or less.


PLEASE DO... you can even use UberTAXI and not have to worry about using cash.


> And secondly you have to understand how expensive manhattan is,


You know, I'm sure you a nice guy and think you're just an average joe. But average joe's don't think the world revolves around them - or think that their own personal experience is the same as everyone else's. I'm happy you're in NYC - it's a great place to be when you're in school - but what in the workd makes you think that you have some lock on the 'New York Experience'? You're lecturing ME on the cost of living in NYC! That's pretty funny... becaue I am from NYC.


> ...apart from my education expenses,


 You already said your parents are supporting you through school... you don't have an 'education expense', but that's besides the point...


> ...im spending 1500$ a month here and I'm not even living lavishly


 no, you're parents are paying $1500/mo for you to live there, I don't care how lavishly you live or if you live in squalor... YOU choose to use our service and you CHOOSE not to pay fairly for it... so drivers CHOOSE to rate you for the entitled guy you are.


> still unable to have left over disposable money to tip uber drivers


 That's BS and you know it. $2 for each ride you take helps your driver cover her/his costs - and wouldn't make a noticeable dent in your allowance - and you know it. You're going through the mental gymnastics again to justify your bad behavior.


> The people working in the service industry might have it tough, but people living in manhatan have it tougher.


 Now you're sounding like an idiot. You think YOU have it tough - on the parents dole? Wait until you have a familiy to support - and have to drive Uber or Lyft to make ends meet - and you encounter riders like YOU.


> Most of those folks live in Queens,NJ where prices are much cheaper!


... you could, too - but then you'd have to get up at 5AM and commute to school - they way working people have to commute to work... and that would just be too difficult for you to handle. Is that it? You have some entitlement to live beyond your means - and you're going to make up the difference by stiffing it to people who work for a living?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> That indian doctor chick who tried to hijack the Uber ride probably has a higher rating than me  Thats what pisses me off.


SHE probably tips!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Another Uber Driver said:


> She _*ain't*_ bad looking. I would not say "no".


 First time I saw the video (hate to admit this) I thought:
hell, if she jumped in my car and said '_drive_' -
I'd say '_Where to, your place or mine?_"

But then I though about it more and came to my senses...
shorts and long sleeves? Really?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> if she jumped in my car and said '_drive_' -
> I'd say '_Where to?_"
> 
> But then I though about it more and came to my senses...
> shorts and long sleeves? Really?


............especially if she sat in the front seat. If she tried to sit in my lap, I would have to ask her to wait until we got to her address. It is extremely difficult to drive with anyone's sitting in your lap. It is even more difficult if "anyone" is a cute female..

They dress funny, these days. 
I do not know how old you are, but I was in high school in California in the late 1960s, in Washington in the early 1970s. Think about it: hair below my shoulders (my Catholic high school allowed it), electric purple elephant bell bottoms held up by a wide belt, a bright yellow shirt, an American flag tie, and a really wide wale courduroy jacket.....oh, I forgot the black high top engineer boots.

The one that makes me laugh, though, is suspenders and a belt...........................


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland

First of all If I lived in Queens Id have it easier since my school is in Queens. I drive everyday to queens. I actually like queens more than Manhattan, but I get a free room in Manhattan so cant complain 

I have every right to complain about my rating because Im not doing anything wrong. Its uber which advises me not to tip, but drivers expect tips so I get 3 starred for not tipping. That is not fair.

I am against this messed up culture in USA, thats why Im gonna move my ass once I graduate. This is the only country in the world where a 20% tip is expected from you at a restaurant. I go to Asia a lot, and when I tip 10% they give me a huge smile, If you tip 10% at a restaurant in New York the waiter will look at you like you raped his mother!

A restaurant should pay their employees decent wages, and raise the prices on the menu. In Japan, its taken as a insult if you tip someone! I shouldnt be the one that has to compensate them, thats the job of the restaurant owner.


----------



## yellowneck86

You seem to not get anything we are telling you here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> Michael - ClevelandFirst of all If I lived in Queens Id have it easier since my school is in Queens. I drive everyday to queens. I actually like queens more than Manhattan


 YOU are the one who brought up Queens -


> but I get a free room in Manhattan


unfreakin' believable. So, how many of the drivers that you stiff do you think have a 'free room in Manhattan?


> so cant complain


 You could have fooled me... seems like you're doing a fine job of whining, I mean complaining.


> I have every right to complain about my rating because Im not doing anything wrong


That would only be true if you rated yourself. Too bad that others are the ones who judge you in Uber - and in life. Get used to it.


> Its uber which advises me not to tip, but drivers expect tips so I get 3 starred for not tipping. That is not fair.


 NOWHERE does Uber advise a rider not to tip. Uber specifically advises "Tipping is not necessary" - just as tipping is not necessary in a bar, restaurant - for the valet who parks your car, the doorman who assists you with your stuff. You are just inconsiderate.



> This is the only country in the world where a 20% tip is expected from you at a restaurant.


 Oh child, you have so much to learn. Resataurant prices are less expensive here than in Europe because in most european countries the '_service_' is included in the bill (which is why european servers couldn't care less about the service they provide - have you ever eaten at a restaurant in Paris?!


> I go to Asia a lot, and when I tip 10% they give me a huge smile, If you tip 10% at a restaurant in New York the waiter will look at you like you raped his mother!


 Just as your worldview is so narrow as to think that you are the center of the universe, so too is your attitude about how the world should be the same everywhere. You'll learn at some point that not all cultures or economies are the same. (And no, it didn't get by me that you'ave added 'world traveler' to your privileged life which inlcudes: supported by parents, free apartment in Manhattan, paid higher education...)


> A restaurant should pay their employees decent wages, and raise the prices on the menu. ...I shouldnt be the one that has to compensate them, thats the job of the restaurant owner.


 Hey, genius - it doesn't matter... the service will cost you the same however it's done. In the US, gratuities are used as an incentive to provide better service - in other cultures, that incentive isn't necessary becuase in those cultures it is customary to do things differently than here. When in Rome (Rome, NY that is), do as the Romans. Don't accept the rewards of our culture but demand that you are for some reason entitled to pay only the cost of another.


> I am truly sorry for the uber drivers that are struggling. I could actually care less about my ratings, but when I learned my rating I was shocked, because I nearly rated all my drivers 5 stars, even those who missed plenty of turns. But they didnt return the favor for me. I mean I dont complain about the service I get, my expectations are low.


 There's that entitled attitude again: You rated your drivers based on your experience (not as a favor to them)... and they rate you based on their experience - *not as a 'favor' to you*.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> Or Ill delete my account and make a new one  start from 5.


yeah - good luck with that... let us know it works out for you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> You call it being cheap, I call it being fiscally responsible


Kiddo - you are the one who came here to ask why you're rating is so low... it's becuase drivers think you're cheap. Doesn't much matter if you call that rose by another name, now does it?


----------



## Clifford Chong

If you request a 1 mile trip and leave no tip, you're getting only 3 stars from me. End of story. Idgaf how awesome, nice, sexy, kind, humble, famous, and important you are.

If you request longer trips and leave no tip, fine, I'll give a good rating (mostly 5 stars) but you better behave and don't do anything stupid to me or my car.

Sit in the front or back, eating small foods, socializing (me or friends), speaking a foreign language, sleeping, leaving items behind, bringing friends or kids, need help with carrying stuff, and calling the phone does NOT affect how I'll rate you. I can forgive little things like that but bigger things like arriving late, leaving a mess in my car, talking excessively to friends, and misbehaving will definitely influence how I rate you.


----------



## TurkUber

Clifford Chong said:


> If you request a 1 mile trip and leave no tip, you're getting only 3 stars from me. End of story. Idgaf how awesome, nice, sexy, kind, humble, famous, and important you are.
> 
> If you request longer trips and leave no tip, fine, I'll give a good rating (mostly 5 stars) but you better behave and don't do anything stupid to me or my car.
> 
> Sit in the front or back, eating small foods, socializing (me or friends), speaking a foreign language, sleeping, leaving items behind, bringing friends or kids, need help with carrying stuff, and calling the phone does NOT affect how I'll rate you. I can forgive little things like that but bigger things like arriving late, leaving a mess in my car, talking excessively to friends, and misbehaving will definitely influence how I rate you.


Minimum fare here in Manhattan is 8$, so driving a mile for 8 dollars is too little for you? Youd rather drive 3 miles for $15? Keep in mind there is traffic in Manhattan. Drivers should like short distances here, not despise it.


----------



## Uber-licious

Tim In Cleveland said:


> $10-$15 fares are NOT short trips. Less than $7 is. I just completed a fare at $5.70 today. Of that, Uber kept $3.30. (Yes, 58% went to Uber.) If I had been hired in the last 5 months, they would have kept even more. I got $2.40 for a fare that probably took 20-30 minutes to complete. It's not even possible to get up to minimum wages BEFORE expenses and no one AT minimum wage should have to pay maintenance and gas - so yeah, drivers are likely to poorly rate you for not tipping,


The NYC rate is .40/2.15. $10 - 15 is a nothing fare here


----------



## TurkUber

Uber-licious said:


> The NYC rate is .40/2.15. $10 - 15 is a nothing fare here


The mile rate is probably high because average trips are short. Manhattan is really small. Avg trip is probably around 3 miles if not less.


----------



## Ziggy

TurkUber said:


> First of all If I lived in Queens Id have it easier since my school is in Queens. I drive everyday to queens. I actually like queens more than Manhattan, but I get a free room in Manhattan so cant complain


Well congratulations ... you are officially a bigger asshat than I originally thought. You can't claim that you are too poor to pay out tips and then brag that you get a free room in Manhattan. I periodically get hotel maids who ping me for a ride when they miss the bus; and because it is a short ride, they generally tip me $1-2 (not enough to make up the difference on the short trip ... but it's the thought that counts). And considering how little they probably make at the hotel I drop them off at ... it's a very generous gesture which I gladly accept. But you (with a free room) are just plain old too cheap for words and much less you don't appear to have any compassion for people who are trying to serve you.


TurkUber said:


> I have every right to complain about my rating because Im not doing anything wrong. Its uber which advises me not to tip, but drivers expect tips so I get 3 starred for not tipping. That is not fair.


Actually, you're probably not getting 3* for not tipping; you're probably getting 3* because you had a short ride AND you didn't tip. Or because you took Pool/Line AND didn't tip. Or possibly something else totally unrelated to tipping. What's not fair to the drivers is that Uber reduced the fares on the drivers at least 3 times in the past year. And while tipping is not required on Uber, tipping is also not required in any restaurant either. Have you ever had a pizza delivered and not tipped the delivery guy? Probably not. And you probably always tipped the waitress. And probably tipped the bar tender too. And you probably tip the cabbies ... but you're taking an ultra short ride on Uber Pool (because it's 25% cheaper than UberX) and to top it off ... you're not tipping the driver. And if the majority of other Pool riders are tipping the drivers (like most decent people would) ... then that's working against you too



TurkUber said:


> I am against this messed up culture in USA, thats why Im gonna move my ass once I graduate. This is the only country in the world where a 20% tip is expected from you at a restaurant. I go to Asia a lot, and when I tip 10% they give me a huge smile, If you tip 10% at a restaurant in New York the waiter will look at you like you raped his mother!


 Leave already. Actually, customary etiquette is to tip 15% for standard service and 20% for exceptional service ... 10% is an insult (you're basically saying - the food sucked and so did your service).



TurkUber said:


> A restaurant should pay their employees decent wages, and raise the prices on the menu. In Japan, its taken as a insult if you tip someone! I shouldnt be the one that has to compensate them, thats the job of the restaurant owner.


Based on your comments thus far, I'm quite sure that you'd be complaining of the high prices of the restaurant if they actually paid the waitstaff enough to make a living wage and not need tips to survive. *it is not an insult to tip people in Japan, many hotel staff may refuse the tip; but it is not an insult ... I lived in Osaka for 3 years and while tipping is not customary, when we took a cabs in Japan, especially during rush hour or inclement weather, we typically held up 5 fingers to indicate that we would give them a 500 Yen tip (never had an issue hailing a cab). Interestingly, we held up the same 5 fingers in NYC to indicate a minimum $5 tip ... also handy during rush hour or rainy days in NYC.

I shudder to think what you might be studying in school ... but Karma has a funny way of coming back to bite you. Hopefully, your school has a class on social responsibility ...


----------



## TurkUber

This discussion is over for me. Ive decided that from now on Im going to return favor and rate most of the drivers 4*. Its only fair on my part. The uber market is not so bad here, people drive for $2.15/ mile, and the minimum fare is 8$. If I was driving for Uber, I definitely wouldnt expect tips from college students. My friend who is an attractive girl also regularly uses uberpool with me, and her rating is 4.8*, she doesnt tip as well. She gets away with it tho because she is a hot girl  Love the double standard of uber drivers. If I was a girl too Id probably get away with it.

I believe in karma as well, but all the guys I rated 5* probably rated 4* or even less.

By the way, Im studying law, hope it relieves your curiosity.


----------



## Clifford Chong

TurkUber said:


> Minimum fare here in Manhattan is 8$, so driving a mile for 8 dollars is too little for you? Youd rather drive 3 miles for $15? Keep in mind there is traffic in Manhattan. Drivers should like short distances here, not despise it.


I'm driving in LA where minimum fare yields $2.40 you dumb simpleton.


----------



## SlappleDapple

Uberturk, like others said don't worry about your rating. It doesn't matter. BTW, the driver has no idea where you're going until they start the trip.


----------



## howo3579

TurkUber said:


> This discussion is over for me. Ive decided that from now on Im going to return favor and rate most of the drivers 4*. Its only fair on my part. The uber market is not so bad here, people drive for $2.15/ mile, and the minimum fare is 8$. If I was driving for Uber, I definitely wouldnt expect tips from college students. My friend who is an attractive girl also regularly uses uberpool with me, and her rating is 4.8*, she doesnt tip as well. She gets away with it tho because she is a hot girl  Love the double standard of uber drivers. If I was a girl too Id probably get away with it.
> 
> I believe in karma as well, but all the guys I rated 5* probably rated 4* or even less.
> 
> By the way, Im studying law, hope it relieves your curiosity.


Yes new York is the best market so far. But with you mentality based on your argument, I doubt you would tip whether the rate is $2 or $0.30 per mile.
Uber driver expect everyone to tip. I'm not sure why you think a college kid who is spending parents money and doesn't have at least a part time job is the exception.
Yes there is a double standard because attractive girls make everyone happier, but you don't so stop complaining.
It's your business to not tip. I rarely drive anymore and am not in your market so I really don't care. You asked why your rating is low and you got the answers. If you want to continue to be an asshat and not tip, own up to it. Don't start an argument and find excuses when you now know the answer to your own question. I don't even know why you worry about your rating anyway. Uber is never going to deactivate you and you know that.


----------



## Realityshark

Tip your driver. You should realize that you are using a service that is priced too low. Uber lured in many drivers with decent, fair rates only to cut their pay by as much as 50%. You are utilizing a service that takes advantage of poor, desperate people. Tip your driver. Try to be fair.


----------



## txtim1982

Offer at least a dollar per ride as a tip. I know, it doesn't make for a whole lot of money, but the offer of a tip means that you understand that someone else is trying to make a living by offering you a service. Tips should not be expected by anyone that does not provide good service, but surely, you understand that this isn't just as simple as opting for X / Pool rather than the subway. Subways are paid for, maintained by and operated by the city. Uber cars are paid for, maintained by and operated by the individual. So saying that it is "just another option" reveals that you don't understand what it is.

With that said, if you don't want to tip, then don't tip. You aren't required by any law to tip anyone in the service industry, including your Uber driver. However, understand that drivers are free to rate you based on whatever criteria they deem worthy, and many of us use tip as part of our rating criteria.


----------



## HOUTXRon

If you guys haven't realized by now, this guy is a troll. Posting sh*t on a driver forum at 4:00 am on a Sunday. Don't feed him anymore!


----------



## Greguzzi

I bet this guy gets his j.d. and sallies forth to become a social justice warrior demanding living wages for all. LOL.


----------



## Greguzzi

I don't believe your motivations. I don't believe even you believe your motivations.


----------



## Agent99

TurkUber said:


> This discussion is over for me. Ive decided that from now on Im going to return favor and rate most of the drivers 4*. Its only fair on my part. The uber market is not so bad here, people drive for $2.15/ mile, and the minimum fare is 8$. If I was driving for Uber, I definitely wouldnt expect tips from college students.


---

I have to admire your courage, jumping into shark infested waters like you did. As you can see, your thread has become a lightning rod for drivers' emotions about tipping, Uberpool, and rates in general. It's not your fault, but Uber has set up the driver-passenger relationship to be a zero sum game. It is in your interest to pay as little as you can for transportation. It is in the drivers' interest to get paid at least reasonable compensation for providing transportation. And that is where the friction is. What is reasonable for you and what is reasonable for the driver is often two different things.

The drivers have no control over the rates in general and actually lose money on some rides, depending on the ride and the region where they are driving. Drivers also feel like they have no control over being forced into doing Uberpool rides (if Uberpool is available in their area). Drivers get paid a little bit less than their normal rates for picking up the first Uberpool passenger and get paid very little extra for picking up the second passenger. They are rated worse for Uberpool rides as they get blamed for any negative experience that passengers have when they share a vehicle with other passengers. They can refuse to do Uberpool rides once in a while, but are at perceived risk of deactivation if they refuse all the time. They are under duress to offer you Uberpool services. The driver usually won't tell you any of this, that they were pressured to pick you up as an Uberpool passenger though they didn't want to. You, along with other passengers, are not to blame for how Uber set up the system in the first place. However, you are responsible for launching this aggravating situation each and every time you press that Uberpool button to order a ride, or each time you press the UberX button and receive below-reasonable rates (in most markets, maybe not NYC.) A tip of any amount - voluntary, not mandatory - is seen by drivers as a way to help even the scales, so to speak, to make the situation more equitable. I don't expect you to change your tipping behavior but I hope I clarified what the underlying issues are.


----------



## TurkUber

Thanks Agent for the constructive input. I guess uber is screwing both of us, the passenger and the driver. Most people in this topic are pissed at me because they probably drive in a market where they make 0.80cents/1 dollar per mile. But NYC isnt like that. 2.10$ a mile, 3 $ starting fare, minimum fare of 8$ per ride, its not that bad. 0.40$ per min helps too. So you you dont get screwed in the traffic either, imagine youre stuck in the traffic for an hour you make extra 24$ on top of the distance you drove.

This is not a market where you drive 1/4th the price of a regular taxi, medallion costs 2.40, while uber is 2.10 per mile , not much disparity. Plus uber drivers can park in a place, watch movie, and drive whenever they get a ping, they dont have to drive around the city to find a fare.

Not to mention uber black is 3.75$ a mile.


----------



## 75drive

Do you tip servers? This is a service industry! If good service is provided then you should tip! A couple bucks for a short ride and at least $5 to $10 for the airport. If you can't afford to tip then you should probably take the bus!


----------



## TurkUber

75drive said:


> Do you tip servers? This is a service industry! If good service is provided then you should tip! A couple bucks for a short ride and at least $5 to $10 for the airport. If you can't afford to tip then you should probably take the bus!


You're talking as if youre the owner of Uber or fleet of 100 cars or something. I will continue to use UberPool and LyftLine, I can easily afford it at these rates, thank you very much. Ill only tip when I see other riders tipping too, so far no rider which I shared the car with tipped. Heck I checked out the tips section of this forum, people are ranting about how uber drivers dont even tip each other LOL


----------



## Agent99

TurkUber said:


> Thanks Agent for the constructive input. I guess uber is screwing both of us, the passenger and the driver. Most people in this topic are pissed at me because they probably drive in a market where they make 0.80cents/1 dollar per mile. But NYC isnt like that. 2.10$ a mile, 3 $ starting fare, minimum fare of 8$ per ride, its not that bad. 0.40$ per min helps too. So you you dont get screwed in the traffic either, imagine youre stuck in the traffic for an hour you make extra 24$ on top of the distance you drove.
> 
> This is not a market where you drive 1/4th the price of a regular taxi, medallion costs 2.40, while uber is 2.10 per mile , not much disparity. Plus uber drivers can park in a place, watch movie, and drive whenever they get a ping, they dont have to drive around the city to find a fare.
> 
> Not to mention uber black is 3.75$ a mile.


Drivers might suggest that the cost-of-living, gas, and car maintenance is much higher than in other parts of the country. But, I take your point, New York City Uber driver compensation is the highest of any big city region in the USA. This is a national, even international, forum and drivers are talking from the experience they have in their particular region. Most UberX rates in the USA are well below one dollar a mile. Silicon Valley .85/mile. Detroit .30/mile is particularly unfair.

Why do you think that Uber is screwing the passenger?


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> Drivers might suggest that the cost-of-living, gas, and car maintenance is much higher than in other parts of the country. But, I take your point, New York City Uber driver compensation is the highest of any big city region in the USA. This is a national, even international, forum and drivers are talking from the experience they have in their particular region. Most UberX rates in the USA are well below one dollar a mile. Silicon Valley .85/mile. Detroit .30/mile is particularly unfair.
> 
> Why do you think that Uber is screwing the passenger?


They are screwing us because they give pool rides to drivers who clearly dont like it. FOrcing someone to take pool rides is not cool. The guy realizes its pool after he picks me up.


----------



## Dawud13

FYI

Just to clarify a few things that I didn't see clearly answered.

1) The driver can't see your destination until we swipe the "start trip" button in the app which only happens after you get in the car. Which is why we drivers might be a little upset after waiting for 10 minutes that we have to Take more time to enter your destination. You would be surprised how many pax or groups who either don't know or can't agree where they're going. Or have a specific place in mind but don't where its located and just leave it to thier driver to magically GPS a solution for them. Or even better... pax gets in the car and says we are going to the Barn (everyone else substitute your favorite bar) and then see the strange look on their faces when their driver responds "what's that"

2) You very well might not be the reason for your low rating. If you have ever requested an uber for both you and your date and/or friends and If your friends said something or did something stupid then exspect your rating to suffer especially if you as the ride requester went along with it or did not do anything to stop it. Another example; You and your date get in a car and your date decides to put her feet up on the back seat like its her parents car then exspect your rating to suffer. You may think this is unfair but this happens to drivers all the time. For example I have Van and picked up couple with 2 kids. One kid decided to take the lolly pop he was eating and wedge it between the seat and head rest without letting me know first. I drop this family off and immediately get a ping on same block. I pick up two girls and start the trip. One immediately notices something in the other girl's hair.... It's a Lolly pop. Girls are totally upset and my driver rating takes the hit. I learned from that point to check my van or at least give my back seats good look after every ride. After that trip I checked the seat and found the rapper also wedged in between the seat and head rest. Just like the pax should be wary of what his friends are doing/saying in the uber that they requested.


----------



## Agent99

Here's another thing that nobody has mentioned in this thread. Are you a smoker? If you smoked before getting into the car, your driver and other pool passengers will smell it. Everyone is different but the other pool passenger is likely to low-rate the driver because he let you into his car, and the driver is likely to low-rate you.


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> Here's another thing that nobody has mentioned in this thread. Are you a smoker? If you smoked before getting into the car, your driver and other pool passengers will smell it. Everyone is different but the other pool passenger is likely to low-rate the driver because he let you into his car, and the driver is likely to low-rate you.


LOL no, I never smoke. Its obvious now that its due to no tipping, because I dont make the drivers wait, I dont ask them to avoid traffic. I dont chat with them unless they speak to me. I just sit back and relax, thats it. I dont ride when intoxicated either, on a night out I drink 2 beers at most, thatst it, after that I start ordering non alcoholic drinks...

Oh I dont flirt with another passenger when using uberpool either, a lot of my guy friends use this pool service to meet chicks, but i use it for the flat rate lol. Heck once I acted cold towards a girl who was trying to flirt with me, I didnt want to give the impression to the driver that im using his car to pick up women. She asked for my instagram id.

A lot of drivers were complaining to me how hard they have it in etc, how expensive its to live in nyc bla bla so its obvious they were fishing for a tip. They probably 1 starred me after not getting any, or 3 starred me I dont know.After seeing the reactions of some uber drivers here, I guess my rating is not that bad after all.Im a happy 4.3* star from now on.

They might have it tough, but its not like im getting free rides, 2.15 $ a mile isnt shabby at all. If they are so into tips they can became a bartender.


----------



## negeorgia

Lyft drivers rate higher because they don't find out until later if they got a tip or not. Uber drivers know immediately if they got a tip, so some down rate for no tip.


----------



## Montgomery

TurkUber said:


> This discussion is over for me. Ive decided that from now on Im going to return favor and rate most of the drivers 4*. Its only fair on my part.


Let's see... you getting a low rating doesn't affect you much. At most you'll wait a little longer for a ride, but someone WILL come to pick you up.
On the other hand, Uber drivers get fired ("deactivated") when their rating goes down to 4.6 or below. So by you giving 4* to a driver you are telling UBER to fire that driver. (Think about it, you've never come across a driver rated 4.0 or below, no driver makes it there.)
If you do that despite getting a decent service because you are paranoid the driver will give you a low rating over not tipping, are you really being fair?

Pushing for someone's livelihood to be taken away over just an assumption of receiving a low rating in return that even if right, has no significant consequence against you does not seem fair to me.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Weatherdawg

HOUTXRon said:


> If you guys haven't realized by now, this guy is a troll. Posting sh*t on a driver forum at 4:00 am on a Sunday. Don't feed him anymore!


So true about the trolling. I have yet to find my rating in the rider app, and I've looked pretty hard for it. Recently, I have seen a 2.0 rider request and a 1.0 rider request. It's obvious to me that riders never get banned unless they do something grossly illegal, and then it may still be questionable.


----------



## Cou-ber

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


If u don't tip you're a 4.


----------



## Agent99

Cou-ber said:


> If u don't tip you're a 4.


I think it has been established by now the main reasons for the 4.3 rating are:

1. Taking Uberpool nearly 100% of the time.

2. Almost never tipping.

3. Usually taking short rides.

My guess is that #1 is actually the biggest factor in this case. 96% of my Uber passengers don't tip, yet many have a rating of 4.8-4.9. The most common rating I see is 4.7. We don't have Uberpool in my market (Seattle). NYC does.


----------



## 75drive

TurkUber said:


> You're talking as if youre the owner of Uber or fleet of 100 cars or something. I will continue to use UberPool and LyftLine, I can easily afford it at these rates, thank you very much. Ill only tip when I see other riders tipping too, so far no rider which I shared the car with tipped. Heck I checked out the tips section of this forum, people are ranting about how uber drivers dont even tip each other LOL


I am the owner of an Uber fleet of exactly one car! You are a cheap ass! Please keep using Uber pool because I don't accept pool requests!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> They might have it tough, but its not like im getting free rides, 2.15 $ a mile isnt shabby at all. If they are so into tips they can became a bartender.


Are you deliberately being an asshat? On the one hand you complain about YOUR cost of living in NYC and on the other, argue that a driver earning $1.61/mi in NYC is earning a good wage and shouldn't complain. As you observed earlier, most trips in NYC are 1-2 miles. Do the math and consider that the driver has to pay for the car your riding in and the fuel you use and then maintennace of the vehcile - AND get paid for his/her time... and you really want to continue areguing that the driver is making out well on the Uber fare when you don't toss a buck or two in as tip?

Kid - You ARE the country you're *****ing and moanng about.


----------



## yellowneck86

Careful guise....you might be intruding into his safe space, because words do hurt.


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> I think it has been established by now the main reasons for the 4.3 rating are:
> 
> 1. Taking Uberpool nearly 100% of the time.
> 
> 2. Almost never tipping.
> 
> 3. Usually taking short rides.
> 
> My guess is that #1 is actually the biggest factor in this case. 96% of my Uber passengers don't tip, yet many have a rating of 4.8-4.9. The most common rating I see is 4.7. We don't have Uberpool in my market (Seattle). NYC does.


So 96% of the riders dont tip, and Im being an ass here because im not one of the 4% as a college kid? My words are not to you sir btw, it is to other people here who are viciously critisizing me.


----------



## UberTaxPro

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


You live in Manhattan and don't tip? seriously?


----------



## UberTaxPro

TurkUber said:


> So 96% of the riders dont tip, and Im being an ass here because im not one of the 4% as a college kid? My words are not to you sir btw, it is to other people here who are viciously critisizing me.


We're not just talking to you, we're also speaking to the other 96%. I bet you tip your pizza delivery driver?


----------



## Manotas

reg barclay said:


> I believe even uberx drivers in NYC need taxi license and insurance. One thing to have in mind is that the guy lives in NYC which is essentially different to many uberx markets in the US. AFAIK uberx in NYC is essentially a regular licensed car service with the uber app as its 'base'. The rates are also higher, at about 2 bucks per mile and 40c per minute and 8 bucks min fare (although that doesn't necessarily mean they make more than other markets after additional costs for licensing, insurance etc are factored in, just making the point that NYC is a bit of a different ball game to other markets).


huh? Last time I compared Miami to NYC with friends I found out that rent is as expensive, car insurance too, traffic in and out of downtown, midtown, uptown, any freaking town is terrible, gas is about the same, etc; oh yeah! Uber rides are cheaper
....BTW to the 4.3 PAX, I don't take out stars for no tipping... Everything everyone mention I take under consideration, also slamming my door, letting your kids treat my car like a playground, taking one last puff of your cigarette just when you open my car door, rude backseat driving. I will take off stars for those


----------



## TurkUber

UberTaxPro said:


> We're not just talking to you, we're also speaking to the other 96%. I bet you tip your pizza delivery driver?


I dont order pizza directly to my place, there is a dominos right across the street from me. I go there and order directly from the cashier, and deliver it to my place myself.

Me walking there and coming back takes less than 5 mins, If I order it home I gotta tip at least 3$, Im not in a position yet to earn 3 dollars in 5 mins, when I am ill probably order pizza directly to my place


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you deliberately being an asshat? On the one hand you complain about YOUR cost of living in NYC and on the other, argue that a driver earning $1.61/mi in NYC is earning a good wage and shouldn't complain. As you observed earlier, most trips in NYC are 1-2 miles. Do the math and consider that the driver has to pay for the car your riding in and the fuel you use and then maintennace of the vehcile - AND get paid for his/her time... and you really want to continue areguing that the driver is making out well on the Uber fare when you don't toss a buck or two in as tip?
> 
> Kid - You ARE the country you're *****ing and moanng about.


Compared to other cities, NYC is an excellent market for Uber, the rates are same as a cab. In other cities its 1/3, or 1/4th the cab rate. I havent driven for uber before, but common sense tells me there wouldnt be so many ubers on the road if those guys didnt make money.

And cost of living is off the roof in Manhattan, not much so in Queens, NJ,Bronx,Brooklyn. Plenty of places to eat affordable food, shop for cheap grocery there.


----------



## UberTaxPro

TurkUber said:


> I dont order pizza directly to my place, there is a dominos right across the street from me. I go there and order directly from the cashier, and deliver it to my place myself.
> 
> Me walking there and coming back takes less than 5 mins, If I order it home I gotta tip at least 3$, Im not in a position yet to earn 3 dollars in 5 mins, when I am ill probably order pizza directly to my place


Why do you have to tip $3? Screw em....just like the Uber drivers! Dominos has never said "tipping required" right?


----------



## TurkUber

UberTaxPro said:


> Why do you have to tip $3? Screw em....just like the Uber drivers! Dominos has never said "tipping required" right?


Maybe because I dont want to eat Paki bogey in my next order


----------



## Agent99

TurkUber said:


> So 96% of the riders dont tip, and Im being an ass here because im not one of the 4% as a college kid? My words are not to you sir btw, it is to other people here who are viciously critisizing me.


I get tipped maybe 4% of the time when doing Uber and maybe 30% (some weeks 40%) when doing Lyft.

Yes, remember what I posted...that you have become a lightning rod for driver frustration over rates, tips, and how we are treated in general?

Really, drivers need to take more responsibility to avoid uberpool ride requests and especially uberpool ride requests from lower rated passengers. If drivers accept such ride requests, that is their fault and their decision.


----------



## UberTaxPro

TurkUber said:


> Maybe because I dont want to eat Paki bogey in my next order


Just call a different pizza joint each time. Just like you get a different Uber every ride!


----------



## UberTaxPro

TurkUber said:


> Maybe because I dont want to eat Paki bogey in my next order


Paki bogey? Jeez...are you voting for Trump?


----------



## TurkUber

UberTaxPro said:


> Paki bogey? Jeez...are you voting for Trump?


Another lib trying to play the race card. FYI, all dominos chains in Manhattan are either owned by Indians or Pakis. Be it paki bogey/indian bogey doesnt matter, I dont want bogey in my food


----------



## Greguzzi

What's "bogey?"


----------



## 75drive

You're the exact type of passenger I can't stand! Entitled little shit with a poor me story! Grow up and go bother someone else this is a forum for drivers! Go tell your therapist your problems! We don't give two shits about your rating or how you feel!


----------



## MrsUberJax

I'll pass on a 4.3 every time. Tip your driver. Otherwise, you'll get stuck with newbies who don't know what they are doing and you could end up anywear, lost, late, etc.


----------



## TurkUber

MrsUberJax said:


> I'll pass on a 4.3 every time. Tip your driver. Otherwise, you'll get stuck with newbies who don't know what they are doing and you could end up anywear, lost, late, etc.


Pro vs newbie wont make a difference in Manhattan, easy as heck to navigate.


----------



## TurkUber

75drive said:


> You're the exact type of passenger I can't stand! Entitled little shit with a poor me story! Grow up and go bother someone else this is a forum for drivers! Go tell your therapist your problems! We don't give two shits about your rating or how you feel!


So tell me how frequent your baller passengers tip you?


----------



## yellowneck86

TurkUber said:


> So tell me how frequent your baller passengers tip you?


So tell us how much is mommy and daddy paying for your tuition in law school or giving you for allowances to stink up uber driver's vehicles so you cannot tip them and take short rides to your Panda Express joint?


----------



## MrsUberJax

Troll. The End.


----------



## TurkUber

MrsUberJax said:


> Troll. The End.


This is not a troll post, I can post SS of my rating.


----------



## TurkUber

yellowneck86 said:


> So tell us how much is mommy and daddy paying for your tuition in law school or giving you for allowances to stink up uber driver's vehicles so you cannot tip them and take short rides to your Panda Express joint?


You and your gang are taking out your frustration of non tippers on me. The fact of the matter is according to some drivers here only around 5% of pax tip. Why should I be one of the 5%. Am I a wall street exec, am I an hollywood actor, am I an NFL player?


----------



## 75drive

I suspect you won't ever amount to much more than a steamy little pile of shit!


----------



## TurkUber

75drive said:


> I suspect you won't ever amount to much more than a steamy little pile of shit!


Dude stop with the ad hominem. I get it youre driving for 0.90$ a mile. but here in NYC, uber drivers drive for 2.15$ a mile. Minimum fare is 8$ no matter what the distance is. Stop being so rude without knowing me.


----------



## yellowneck86

TurkUber said:


> You and your gang are taking out your frustration of non tippers on me. The fact of the matter is according to some drivers here only around 5% of pax tip. Why should I be one of the 5%. Am I a wall street exec, am I an hollywood actor, am I an NFL player?


No, you asked for the reason why your rating is low, we've given you the examples on the reasons why your rider rating may be low. You won't accept those reasons and continue ask the same repetitive question. You've even stated that you'd tip waiters/waitresses and delivery people, yet you won't tip your driver. This is why everyone here thinks you're either a hypocrite or a troll. I think you're a dense m***********r. Look....I gave you some stars there, are you happy now?


----------



## TurkUber

yellowneck86 said:


> No, you asked for the reason why your rating is low, we've given you the examples on the reasons why your rider rating may be low. You won't accept those reasons and continue ask the same repetitive question. You've even stated that you'd tip waiters/waitresses and delivery people, yet you won't tip your driver. This is why everyone here thinks you're either a hypocrite or a troll. I think you're a dense m***********r. Look....I gave you some stars there, are you happy now?


Im not questioning my rating anymore, I got my answer. I actually think 4.3 is quite high after seeing how pissed uber drivers are at people who dont tip.


----------



## 75drive

You come on a drivers forum and complain about your rating. How did you think that would received? Grow up! Stopped being so self centered just because your parents adore you doesn't mean we do! We're real people with real bills that our parents don't pay! Furthermore your parents are doing you a disservice by coddling you!


----------



## TurkUber

Lol I was raised by old fashioned parents, I regularly got smacked as a child. Im not one of those millenials who were raised like a prince, you know nothing about me.


----------



## Agent99

I am amazed at the rancor shown towards this university student passenger. He has the moral right to avail himself of any available inexpensive transportation services. Drivers have the moral right not to pick up passengers who request Uberpool or have what they consider to be low ratings. If everyone exercises their best decision making the result would be fair for everybody.


----------



## J.J. Smith

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


The average rider is, well average. Average is 3 stars. Give a tip, that will move you up a notch; tip and likable, you'll get a 5. With the snow storm, in DC, I gave 1's and 2's when no tip was received. At least that's the way I do it. Almost 5000 rides given so far.


----------



## Thats enough

Is your name Travis?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TurkUber said:


> I dont order pizza directly to my place, there is a dominos right across the street from me. I go there and order directly from the cashier, and deliver it to my place myself.
> 
> Me walking there and coming back takes less than 5 mins, If I order it home I gotta tip at least 3$, Im not in a position yet to earn 3 dollars in 5 mins, when I am ill probably order pizza directly to my place


Why do you "gotta tip $3" for pizza but you don't tip Uber drivers? BTW that $3 for 5 minutes is why pax think we're all making so much money. Wish uber and pizza both worked that way.


----------



## TurkUber

This topic should be closed, I have my answer already.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TurkUber said:


> This topic should be closed, I have my answer already.


You really DO think the world revolves around you, don't you?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

TurkUber said:


> I only use UberX or Uberpool, never asked for candy, water or any of those perks from a Uber driver. I always input the address before making the request. Most of my trips cost around 10-15$, I dont think its fair for me to tip 5$ on such a short trip, thats just too much. Maybe they are pissed because they think Im rich, I live in a doorman building in upper east side with my parents, but im not rich by any means. Im just a student, and I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.
> 
> I never ask personal questions to the drivers, my rating on Lyft is 4.9 stars, that makes sense since passengers have the option of tipping the driver after the ride there. Guess Ill only use Lyft from now on.
> 
> By the way, Ive never made a driver wait. I only make the request once Im ready to go out.


There you go... Use Lyft...


----------



## Agent99

J.J. Smith said:


> The average rider is, well average. Average is 3 stars. Give a tip, that will move you up a notch; tip and likable, you'll get a 5. With the snow storm, in DC, I gave 1's and 2's when no tip was received. At least that's the way I do it. Almost 5000 rides given so far.


I'm curious...what was the surge multiplier (if any) during the DC snow storm?


----------



## KevRyde

TurkUber said:


> I live in a doorman building in upper east side with my parents, but im not rich by any means. Im just a student, and I will only start tipping when I earn my own money.


If you can Uber with someone else's money, why can't you tip with someone else's money? Folks who live in a doorman building on the UES of Manhattan are considered very well off by most folk's standards.


----------



## TurkUber

KevRyde said:


> If you can Uber with someone else's money, why can't you tip with someone else's money?


Everyone who takes a Uber ride pays the fare, but less than 5% who take Uber tip.


----------



## Agent99

I meant that my personal UberX experience was around 4% in my area (Seattle). That figure will probably be higher in areas that get lots of tourists. It also depends a lot on the specific driver. Some only get you from point A to point B, nothing more, while others are all about customer service, "going above and beyond", offering amenities, etc. Drivers in the second camp are tipped more.


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> I meant that my personal UberX experience was around 4% in my area (Seattle). That figure will probably be higher in areas that get lots of tourists. It also depends a lot on the specific driver. Some only get you from point A to point B, nothing more, while others are all about customer service, "going above and beyond", offering amenities, etc. Drivers in the second camp are tipped more.


As I said I use UberPool as an alternative to subway. Its an entry level service, so drivers for pool or X shouldnt really expect tips, but should definitely welcome it when they receive one.


----------



## J.J. Smith

Agent99 said:


> I'm curious...what was the surge multiplier (if any) during the DC snow storm?


 Looks like it was capped at 2.9. I did not drive Sat or Sun during the cap. Cap was removed Monday, and I had a reasonable day - only part-time.


----------



## Agent99

You mean it surged higher than 2.9x on Monday?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

TurkUber said:


> Everyone who takes a Uber ride pays the fare, but less than 5% who take Uber tip.


What an asinine statement. You are well on your way to fail your bar exam.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> Ive decided that from now on Im going to return favor and rate most of the drivers 4*.


If you are going to "return the favour", you might want to add "doing a favour". You might consider posting your name and address so that Uber drivers in New York who receive U-Pool requests know not to accept your request. Is it not fair that a driver know that he is going to be low-rated?



TurkUber said:


> If they are so into tips they can became a bartender.


You do not get it, do you?



TurkUber said:


> there is a dominos right across the street from me. I go there and order directly from the cashier, and deliver it to my place myself. Me walking there and coming back takes less than 5 mins,


WHOA! You live in New York and eat Demon-0's? I consider it a wonder that Demon-0's even survives in New York. I live in Washington, and I will not eat Demon-0's even HERE. I am originally from Massachusetts, lived in New York and frequently went to Buffalo when I drove a truck in Canada, so I know what good pizza is. *I guttoo' tell ya', Jack, yah pushin' it even callin' Demon-0's gahbidge "pizza".*



TurkUber said:


> common sense tells me there wouldnt be so many ubers on the road if those guys didnt make money.


Common sense has been known to fail, at times. This is one time where it does. UberX is fine if you are out of a job and need a little cash flow. You will get away with it for thirty or sixty days, or so; maybe even ninety, but ninety is pushing it. Anything after ninety days and you are losing money. cab rates are what they are for a reason. Further, UberX is fine if you want a few dollars to go to the game, a show, take out the wife/GF, pay the cable or whatever. Even then, though, it will catch up to you eventually. If you drive very part time, there is still more wear and tear on the vehicle, it just does not happen as quickly as it does on a vehicle that hauls passengers for compensation full time. Eventually, though, the owner will have to limp it to the shop. The mechanic, after long hours, will see something that he has never seen before, call the part supplier, describe what he thinks is the defective part, the supplier will not know what he is saying. Desperate, the mechanic calls the dealer, does the same thing, the dealer puts a veteran mechanic or parts man on the telephone who figures out what the problem is and sells the part to the mechanic. Those repairs are expensive. This will wipe out all of the profit that the very part time driver thought that he had made. *He ain't makin' no kinda' money, he jus' ain't figgur'd it out, yet.
*
Then you have these people drawn in by these advertisements from the TNCs that tell them that they can have a new car or lease a nice car and make "easy payments". Add to them people who are so desperate for any income, that they do this.

As for that "$2,15 the mile", keep in mind that when you allow for the "Safe Ride Fee", Uber's cut of the driver's earnings is anywhere from twenty-two to forty per-cent. If we use a figure of twenty-five per-cent, that renders a net-to-driver of a few decimal places over $1,61 the mile. That figure is close to 1989 cab rates. This _*ain't no 1989*_.



TurkUber said:


> Maybe because I dont want to eat Paki bogey in my next order


............but to read your laments here, a higher rating would be just as important to you as the avoiding of the [derogatory term for a person of South Asian heritage] [slang term for discharge from masculine appendage resulting from stimulation thereof].



TurkUber said:


> Pro vs newbie wont make a difference in Manhattan, easy as heck to navigate.


Oh my goodness! I have enough trouble with the *drivers* here who think that there is nothing more to this business than turning the key, taking off the brake, putting the car into gear and hugging a GPS. Now I have a customer who thinks the same. At least you have an excuse.



yellowneck86 said:


> take short rides to your Panda Express joint?


They have Panda Express in New York? ..............I guess that if Demon-0's can survive there.........................


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> So 96% of the riders dont tip, and Im being an ass here because im not one of the 4% as a college kid? My words are not to you sir btw, it is to other people here who are viciously critisizing me.


Sad that you think being a 'college kid' somehow absolves you from responsibility and from having to be a decent human being.


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Sad that you think being a 'college kid' somehow absolves you from responsibility and from having to be a decent human being.


Uber was built on the notion that you don't have to carry cash while using it. This is why uber users rarely tip. Some users are cheap, some are lazy, some dont have cash, some think tip is included.

Fact of the matter is 95% dont tip.
While the tipping rate is much higher on Lyft because you have the option of tipping electronically. If I carried cash a lot I wouldnt bother with uber and use cabs instead. They basically cost the same here in NYC, going to the airport is helluva cheaper with cabs too since its fixed rate.


----------



## TurkUber

I said 2.15/ mile was a decent rate, I stand by my words. But I just learned that theres going to be a rate cut coming tomorrow, which will bring the rate down to 1.70.

I will start tipping effective tomorrow.....


----------



## TurkUber

Megatron jr said:


> Your a cheap jew like all other Uber riders, if you don't want to tip then don't take an Uber just like you don't take a taxi. Take a bus and continuing being a cheap manhattanite like the rest of em.
> 
> I hope your Iphone slips out of your pocket while you're stepping out.
> 
> I get a better tip from a non English speaking immigrant than from your cheap parents that pay $100 to dry clean a suit.
> 
> Yours truely,


Haha I dont use an iphone man, my phone is worth 100$ tops. Im not paying 700$ for a phone which will be obselete in less than a year. BTW those non english speakers youre referring to are probably arabs, they're probably worth 1000x more than me


----------



## Al_Brklyn

Hey there NYC driver mates. Are you kidding me ? I feel like a fool now. Really not many people tip here. I don't like it either but have never thought it would be a reason to cut down the rating of the passengers. I get 2-3 tips in a week if the passenger feels like it. Can't believe what I am reading here.


----------



## SelectUberToronto

Pretty simple I see two sides

1. A person with sadly a disgusting rating of 4.3 probably due to poor attitude. BTW I hope none of us drivers find out who you are cause I know I'd never pick ur arse up again. Go lyft my friend and be happy buh-bye.

2. Drivers who want more money- but really? From a broke ass student who eats ramen on the daily?. Stop expecting tips unless you are an amazing person going above and beyond offering amenities that is compared to a mini convenience store. No tips, you signed up for it, suck it up.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


I wouldn't worry about if you haven't had many rides. You will notice wild fluctuations in your rating when first starting out because there aren't many ratings to smooth out the average. Anyways, Uber will never drop you from the platform as a rider unless you do something crazy like ...shoot the driver


----------



## sellkatsell44

Depends on the area you're in probably. Here, no one really tips, or at least the folks I know.

I tip maybe about 5% of my trips but that's because 99% of the time; I don't carry cash on me. You can get me on square or stripe though.

Rating still decent (4.8).


----------



## TurkUber

sellkatsell44 said:


> Depends on the area you're in probably. Here, no one really tips, or at least the folks I know.
> 
> I tip maybe about 5% of my trips but that's because 99% of the time; I don't carry cash on me. You can get me on square or stripe though.
> 
> Rating still decent (4.8).


Youre a chick  and probably a good looking one  Makes a huge difference.


----------



## ColdRider

SelectUberToronto said:


> Pretty simple I see two sides
> 
> 2. Drivers who want more money- but really? From a broke ass student who eats ramen on the daily?. Stop expecting tips unless you are an amazing person going above and beyond offering amenities that is compared to a mini convenience store. No tips, you signed up for it, suck it up.


Careful brother, you might get labeled a troll for not agreeing with the mass majority of drivers on this board.

Don't worry, I agree with you!


----------



## sellkatsell44

TurkUber said:


> Youre a chick  and probably a good looking one  Makes a huge difference.


Thanks but I don't think so.

My head has a pretty bad burn right now so I would say I'm currently  right now.

The uber driver I had though was cool, we talked about his kids, tattoos, etc.

The one before him, we talked about his upcoming move outta cali and his business (ecommerce).

With my non-burned self before, I had a good mix of women/men drivers.

If you took only a few rides, I'm sure your rating will go back up. once you have hundreds under your belt and you're still at 4.3, I still wouldn't worry--it's worse for the drivers then it's the passengers. 

But I know what u mean. It's the feeling of always wanting 5/5 or 10/10 or 3/3


----------



## Agent99

Nobody noticed that 1. the passenger who started this thread said he would start to tip if New York City rates drop like he expects, and 2. he received a racial slur for not tipping immediately after saying that he would start tipping. Bizarre!


----------



## There’s no need to tip

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, the wages of service providers in this country are artifically low (exempt form FLSA normal min wage) because gratuities are what make up the difference.


And let us once again leave out the all important piece of information: If your artificially lower wages PLUS tips do not add up to at least minimum wage, the employer MUST by law make up the difference (yes I know uber drivers are independent contractors so this does not apply to them).



Realityshark said:


> Tip your driver. You should realize that you are using a service that is priced too low. Uber lured in many drivers with decent, fair rates only to cut their pay by as much as 50%. You are utilizing a service that takes advantage of poor, desperate people. Tip your driver. Try to be fair.


I will not be responsible for the choices someone else makes in their life. They can stop at any point in time. No one is forcing them to continue driving. Let me ask you this, if you were selling your car which you knew was only really worth $4,000 and someone came up to you and offered you $6,000 for it because they didn't do their damn homework, what would you do? I would say thank you very much and not feel the least bit bad about it.



TurkUber said:


> If I carried cash a lot I wouldnt bother with uber and use cabs instead. They basically cost the same here in NYC, going to the airport is helluva cheaper with cabs too since its fixed rate.


I'm kind of confused about this. I agree with just about everything you have said here but why do you keep saying you can't pay with a credit card in NY cabs? I used to do so all the time (but for the few times the guy tried to BS me and say it was broken but then it miraculously came back to life when he realized how much of his time I would waste when trying to get cash).


----------



## Greguzzi

There is no cheaper subclass of sub humanity than social justice warrior attorneys. They believe everyone should have a living wage, except when those wages come out of their pocketbook. They're even cheap when they live in a $3 million house with Mommy and Daddy and a doorman.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> There is no cheaper subclass of sub humanity than social justice warrior attorneys.


Spoken like a caucasian. Well done!


> They believe... and they're so happy to know...


 LOL... thank goodness there's someone who can finally speak the universal truths about the nature of people and things. I don't know how we ever got by without your insight! Thanks for adding so very much to the knowledge base here. 
(stay tuned folks for the ad hominem attacks as sure to follow as the sun rising in the east)


----------



## Greguzzi

Can you feel the self-righteousness and superiority? Well done!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Are you admiring yourself in a mirror again? Ah, to each his own.


----------



## Greguzzi

I should have also mentioned feeling the racism. As a moderator, you should ban yourself for saying racist things—or, at minimum, edit your post.

Then, I could have mentioned feeling the white guilt, and so many other things.

Then, the attributing to me things I did not say.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> I should have also mentioned feeling the racism. As a moderator, you should ban yourself for saying racist things-or, at minimum, edit your post.
> 
> Then, I could have mentioned feeling the white guilt, and so many other things.
> 
> Then, the attributing to me things I did not say.


LOL yeah, right. "If only..."


----------



## Greguzzi

Do you always troll members this hard, to get them to act like you are acting, so then you can ban them? I have never been on any board that allowed mods to do this, or at least never been on a board where mods who did this did not get slapped down by the other staff members.

It's a black mark on this site.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> Do you always troll members this hard,


Follow the TOS regarding politics, confrontatinal posts and attacks, and you won't have a problem from me or anyone else. State your opinions as opinions rather than fact and post on topic and you won't have a problem from me or anyone else. It's not that difficult -and there's really a lot of leeway (and, admittedly, a lot of subjective determination).


> It's a black mark on this site.


In your opinion.


----------



## Greguzzi

We take cues on behavior from the moderators. Thing is, nothing tells anyone you are a moderator until we get the 
ironic "tone it down" PM you send after you have baited us into minor violations of the TOS by making confrontational posts and flouting the TOS yourself. Then, we see you making racist comments here and wonder, "How can that be tolerated—from a moderator, yet?"

So, yes, it is my opinion that your behavior is a black mark on this site.

If I ever post anything as racist as what you posted, I would expect there to be consequences, whether that was an editing of the post or a ban. For that reason, I did not quote your post. Keep in mind, I am not offended by your racism, because I have a thick skin and am neither embarrassed about nor feeling guilty for being of mixed race. But a lesser man might be offended and triggered and have to seek out a safe space. You should consider that before you release your inner racist again.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> We take cues on behavior from the moderators.


Who's 'we'? You certainly don't.


----------



## Greguzzi

I certainly do. I have done nothing here that you did not do first. You just disagree with me politically, so you summon your inner fascist and threaten to silence me with your ironic PMs.

Why won't you identify yourself as a moderator under your screen name? I want to hear the justification for that. Is it so you can bait people into responding to your cues, and then just ban them?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> I have done nothing here that you did not do first.


That's not true - and you know it. If you'd like to discuss MOD policy, write to the ADMIN - per the TOS, it's not a permissable public topic - and certainly doesn't belong in a thread titled: 'Why am I rated 4.3 stars?'


----------



## Greguzzi

So you're not going to answer why you do not identify yourself as a moderator? That tells me I'm exactly right to not trust you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> So you're not going to answer why you do not identify yourself as a moderator?


Your answer is in the terms of service (TOS) you agreed to follow when you joined here.


----------



## Dawud13

In the San Diego Forums all the moderators have yellow "moderator" tag under their user names that clearly identifies them when they post in threads.


----------



## TurkUber

Another ad hominem attack. Im not an SJW, far from one. I believe a decent wage is earned, not given. Driving a person around from point A to B is far from difficult, 1-2$/per hour higher than minimum wage is very decent for a job like this. A person with an IQ of 75 can do it in todays world, thanks to WAYS. If you want 30$/hour driving people around, you're probably out of touch with reality. Most software engineers dont even make 30$/hour. Ive got a friend who works in AOL as a software engineer, makes 85k gross. Net is less than 30$/hour when you divide by the hours he puts in. And trust me, coding is hard as f uck .

Life is tough man.

Before this uber thing, Medallion owners actually made a decent living wage, but theyre screwed too now. Our close family friend has been a medallion owner for over 30 years, he has over 20 condos in his home country right now. He bought it all with the money he earned from being a cabbie. The guy is worth millions now thanks to the smart investments he made when the money was pouring in.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> . I believe a decent wage is earned, not given. Driving a person around from point A to B is far from difficult, 1-2$/per hour higher than minimum wage is very decent for a job like this.


 I would agree - if that's all the driver did.
So... now that we agree on around a $10/hr wage
(legal wage - unemployment insurance, overtime, workers comp protection),
what should that driver be compensated for providing the vehicle and the fuel and whatever equipment and services are required to participate in Rideshare (phone & serive plan)?


> A person with an IQ of 75 can do it in todays world, thanks to WAYS.


 I think you mean Waze? But that's besides the point. It's a personal choice on my part, but I would not ride regulalry in a car provided by a service that had a lot of drivers with an IQ of 75. You may feel differently.


> If you want 30$/hour driving people around, you're probably out of touch with reality.


 I don't disagree (at the X or Lyft level).


> Most software engineers dont even make 30$/hour. Ive got a friend who works in AOL as a software engineer, makes 85k gross. Net is less than 30$/hour when you divide by the hours he puts in. And trust me, coding is hard as ****


 I'm not a fan of comparing apples to oranges... but comparing an employee with benefits like PTO, health insurance, expense reimbursements, tuiton assistance, annual reviews with raises, company matched IRA/401k plans AND is making $85,000/yr is perfect... absolutely the same as an indpendent contractor who donates their car for the privilige of earning minimun wage with no job security, no retirement benefits, no healthcare, no PTO, no path for advancement, no workers comp coverage and no unemployment coverage... well that's a perfect comparison.

Sure coding is hard - especially if you're not a particulalry good coder.
I'm a coder... and not very good at it... so I know!
But do we pay people based on how hard their work is?
If that were true, teachers would be making more than hedge fund managers.



> Life is hard. Before this uber thing, Medallion owners actually made a decent living wage, but theyre screwed too now.


I feel for them. It's why when I'm driving I generally avoid airports and hotels - and I don't hang around the hot restaurants and night spots. I respect that they have families to feed too. But you know something, the companies that made wagon wheels didn't fare too well after the automobile was invented either. The only wagon wheel manufacturer I know of that's still around today survived by making wood toilet seats - and then by getting into plastics. Indeed - Life is hard. And times change.


> Our close family friend has been a medallion owner for over 30 years, he has over 20 condos in his home country right now. He bought it all with the money he earned from being a cabbie. The guy is worth millions now thanks to the smart investments he made when the money was pouring in.


 And the moral of that story is... ?
Hey - I bought JCOM at $0.10/share... so what?

I mean if all you're here to do is try to convince people who are trying to pay their bills, support their families or maybe earn an extra few bucks that they aren't worth even the pennies they do, then you're probably going to be disappointed.


----------



## TurkUber

Michael you have made an excellent argument, I agree with most of your points. Since I have not had a real job until now, I didnt take healthcare and 401K into account when making my assesment. Travis has screwed the whole transportation industry. It became deregulated overnight because of Uber. If it was up to the free market to decide peoples wages, then workers in the automobile industry wouldnt make more than the minimum wage. But they make much more thanks to those unions.

Trust me, Im not a leftist, Im actually a conservative, but one that is not out of touch with the reality. 

Now because of Uber, anyone with a car can become a cabbie overnight. When you look into the history, youll understand why medallions were introduced here in Nyc. Back in 1920s or 1930s Im not sure about the exact dates, everyone with a car was driving around looking for a fare, after a certain point there were so many cabbies on the road which led to all those drivers earning peanuts.No one was making a living wage. When the city put a cap on the amount of cabs, the fares went up, and the drivers started to earn decent money. Same thing is happening now, and the whole country is turning a blind eye to it. Medallion was introduced to make sure that cabbies actually made a decent a living wage!

But now those medallions have become worthless because of Uber. I mean Im a passenger, I could care less. But I find it hypocritical when I see Uber drivers complaining about fares when they are the cause of the low fares!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> Since I have not had a real job until now, I didnt take healthcare and 401K into account when making my assesment.


 Don't forge the bigges part of the scam that is rideshare: Drivers incur 100% of the cost of the transportation - from the vehicle to the fuel to the upkeep...

oops - got a SELECT ping... back at ya later - thanks for the honest and considered conversation!


----------



## Agent99

TurkUber said:


> But I find it hypocritical when I see Uber drivers complaining about fares when they are the cause of the low fares!


No, it's ironic, but not hypocritical. The drivers don't cause low fares...they don't set the rates or make policies that cause massive overhiring of drivers; that's done by Travis K. and the overpaid executives at the top who are running the company.


----------



## TurkUber

Agent99 said:


> No, it's ironic, but not hypocritical. The drivers don't cause low fares...they don't set the rates or make policies that cause massive overhiring of drivers; that's done by Travis K. and the overpaid executives at the top who are running the company.


Yes Travis K is the one responsible for deregulation. With deregulation, its going to be the market which will set the rates. Ubers goal is to maximize revenue, how can they maximise revenue? By having a driver in every corner of the city. More drivers = more revenue for uber but less earnings per driver. This trend will continue.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> I have not had a real job until now


What does that mean? In the Army - where it's not a job, it's an adventure? Self employed? In school? ...


> When you look into the history, youll understand


hehe... I don't have to "look into the history - I am the history, (old guy).


> Medallion was introduced to make sure that cabbies actually made a decent a living wage!


Who told you that? Whoever it was lied to you. Medallions (which are only used in some of the largest cities) are how politicians added a layer of political corruption to the need for implementing Car For Hire regulation. Regulating the indsutry was necessary because 'for hire cars' were becoming organized crime syndicates and gypsys - killing each other and endangering the public. Medalions are the pound of flesh extracted by financiers and politicians who make their living from the labor of drivers.


> But now those medallions have become worthless because of Uber.


 Really? Because a medallion in NYC still sells for over a half million dollars. And in Chicago the minimum bid price for a Medallion is over $350,000. Yes, indeed - they are worth less than they were 4 years ago. And anyone who purchased a medallion between 2012 and 2014 has more than likely seen the value of their investment drop. Isn't that the risk you take when investing? Where I would agree with you (and all of the hacks here) is that the corrupt divisions of local government charged with regulating the taxi industry screwed the medallion holders by failing to protect their investment in medallions - at least to a certain degree. Such is the power of a strong, deep pocketed political and financial lobby (Uber).


> I find it hypocritical when I see Uber drivers complaining about fares when they are the cause of the low fares!


Someone already beat me to it - but rideshare drivers are cheap labor with zero political clout. We have ZERO control over fares and zero control over the number of drivers on-boarded to drive in any area. Drivers complaining about low fares is not hypocritical - we are hypo-critical, not even knowing enough to complain that we are being used by the TNCs to build those organizations into the financial behemoths they are today... at the 100% expense of the drivers. The TNCs pay for zero expense related to cost of transportation. ZERO. 100% of that cost is borne by the drivers - who have ZERO control over the fares charged.


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> Another ad hominem attack. Im not an SJW, far from one. I believe a decent wage is earned, not given. Driving a person around from point A to B is far from difficult, 1-2$/per hour higher than minimum wage is very decent for a job like this. A person with an IQ of 75 can do it in todays world, thanks to WAYS. If you want 30$/hour driving people around, you're probably out of touch with reality. Most software engineers dont even make 30$/hour. Ive got a friend who works in AOL as a software engineer, makes 85k gross. Net is less than 30$/hour when you divide by the hours he puts in. And trust me, coding is hard as f uck .
> 
> Life is tough man.
> 
> Before this uber thing, Medallion owners actually made a decent living wage, but theyre screwed too now. Our close family friend has been a medallion owner for over 30 years, he has over 20 condos in his home country right now. He bought it all with the money he earned from being a cabbie. The guy is worth millions now thanks to the smart investments he made when the money was pouring in.


LOL. "life is tough" from a professional student who lives in a $3 million house with Mommy and Daddy and a doorman? You don't have the first clue how tough life is, junior. Nor about anything else.


----------



## Greguzzi

Dawud13 said:


> In the San Diego Forums all the moderators have yellow "moderator" tag under their user names that clearly identifies them when they post in threads.


Our mods here are special, though. Did you not read your TOS? All the answers we peons need to know are highlighted in bold, italic font therein.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TurkUber said:


> Yes Travis K is the one responsible for deregulation. With deregulation, its going to be the market which will set the rates.


Ok - you've said that twice, so now it's time to pony up and prove it: 
Please name just ONE transportation industry or organization in ANY city that has been deregulated since 2011.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> Our mods here are special, though. Did you not read your TOS? All the answers we peons need to know are highlighted in bold, italic font therein.


You're lying, again... I just checked and there is NO highlited in bold, italic content in the TOS.


----------



## Greguzzi

This place and Uber deserve each other, in so many dysfunctional ways.


----------



## TurkUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ok - you've said that twice, so now it's time to pony up and prove it:
> Please name just ONE transportation industry or organization in ANY city that has been deregulated since 2011.


With the advent of Uber, the cab business has been deregulated in every city in USA. What they are doing is illegal, but they are getting away with it. The judges, the prosecutors everyone seems to be turning a blind eye on them, maybe because they are benefitting too?

If you can start picking up fares like a cab without leasing/owning a medallion it already means the market is deregulated. What were those caps for? Now those caps which were introduced over 80 years ago have no meaning anymore, because Mohammad now can decide to become a cabbie overnight without the need of leasing a medallion. There are other countries where Uber is operating outright illegaly without respecting any local laws, like South Africa, Brazil.

You know damn right that Uber is a cab company, please dont come up with the software provider BS. They are making YOU pay for the cars, and they take their cut. The only reason why they are calling you partners is because they dont want to take the responsiblity of you being their employee, because then they have to contribute to your 401k, pay for your healthcare, guarantee that you at least make the minimum wage after all expenses. They dont want to bear this responsibility, they want to operate like a cab company without the responsibilities that comes with it.

At this age, I fail to see how they can get away with breaking the law. In Nyc, what they are doing is not 99% but 100% illegal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TurkUber said:


> Driving a person around from point A to B is far from difficult, 1-2$/per hour higher than minimum wage is very decent for a job like this.
> 
> A person with an IQ of 75 can do it in todays world, thanks to WAYS.
> 
> If you want 30$/hour driving people around, you're probably out of touch with reality.


Keep it up. The more that you try to show how much you supposedly know about this business, the more you demonstrate how little you know. There is more to this business than putting the key into the ignition, taking off the brake and hugging a GPS. You make your statement about pay, be it gross, net or whatever, with absolutely no knowledge of what it takes to be in this business.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> I would agree - if that's all the driver did.
> 
> But do we pay people based on how hard their work is?
> If that were true, teachers would be making more than hedge fund managers.
> 
> I mean if all you're here to do is try to convince people who are trying to pay their bills, support their families or maybe earn an extra few bucks that they aren't worth even the pennies they do, then you're probably going to be disappointed.


He shares the common public misconception that all that there is to this is to put the key into the ignition, take off the brake, put the car into gear and hug your GPS.

Cab drivers make better money than do teachers. I have done both.

That springs from his attitude toward "the help".



TurkUber said:


> I mean Im a passenger, I could care less.
> 
> But I find it hypocritical when I see Uber drivers complaining about fares when they are the cause of the low fares!


.........nor would I expect you to care. Any provider who thinks that the public cares about the drivers, companies, providers, laws, rules, regulations is deluding himself. The only thing that the customer cares about is that he presses a button, the ride shows up, he gets where he is going. Any provider who expects anything more from the public dies not get it.

The drivers neither set nor cause the low fares. The TNCs set the rates.



Greguzzi said:


> You don't have the first clue how tough life is, junior. Nor about anything else.


 Included in the category of "anything else" is the business of hauling passengers for compensation.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ok - you've said that twice, so now it's time to pony up and prove it:
> Please name just ONE transportation industry or organization in ANY city that has been deregulated since 2011.


All that has happened is the introduction of an unregulated player into the marketplace.



TurkUber said:


> With the advent of Uber, the cab business has been deregulated in every city in USA.
> 
> What they are doing is illegal, but they are getting away with it.
> The judges, the prosecutors everyone seems to be turning a blind eye on them, maybe because they are benefitting too?
> 
> If you can start picking up fares like a cab without leasing/owning a medallion it already means the market is deregulated.
> 
> There are other countries where Uber is operating outright illegaly.
> 
> You know damn right that Uber is a cab company
> 
> They dont want to bear this responsibility, they want to operate like a cab company without the responsibilities that comes with it.
> 
> At this age, I fail to see how they can get away with breaking the law. In Nyc, what they are doing is not 99% but 100% illegal.


_*OH NO IT HAS NOT BEEN DE-REGULATED, NOT HERE IT HAS NOT.*_ In fact, here, there has been more overregulation added to the already unduly burdensome and unnecessary overregulation that exists.

They get away with it thanks to the "arrangements" made with the appropriate officials.

No, they pick up fares like a cab because they have made "arrangements" to be allowed to be an unregulated player in the market. It is in the best interest of the TNCs to make sure that their competition not only remains overregulated, but suffers from even more overregulation while the TNCs have none. It is much easier to win a fight against a hobbled opponent.

Other _*countries?*_ There are cities, towns and counties in the U.S. of A. where Uber operates in defiance of the orders of local officials.

Yes, it is a cab company. In fact, several states where it got into trouble, initially, defined it as a "cab company". One the appropriate "arrangements" were made, it became a "technology" company.

The responsibilities cost too much.

They make "arrangements".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> This place and Uber deserve each other, in so many dysfunctional ways.


Do you need help finding the door?


----------



## Eddykanejr

I think I have figured out the whole ratings thing. Uber allows riders to rate drivers low without any explanation because they have to have a reason to get rid of drivers. Uber knows they have over saturated the market with drivers, so what better way is to have the bar set soo high in order for us drivers to keep driving. For every driver that is deactivated, there are several hundreds signing up everyday. Yesterday my rating was 5, today it is 4.77. So because they have the system setup as to where you cannot even see how you were rated is also bad. Their "Help" questions do not even cover topics that are most important to us drivers. I have a degree in operations management and they way this company operates is downright unethical. It seems that Uber has put in a lot of barriers to separate themselves from the drivers, the frontline soldiers. Everyone that driver for Uber and Lyft must remember, their ultimate goal is to have autonomous vehicles. This is why GM invested $500 million in Lyft.


----------



## Waverunner

TurkUber said:


> Let me get a few things straight.
> 
> 1. I never eat in the car.
> 2. Never ever threatened the driver not to take another passenger, that would be stupid when using uberpool.
> 3. The driver knows where he is going to go before accepting my ride, so him *****ing about it being short distance is not fair..
> 4. Tipping 5$ on a 10-15$ ride is just too much, unless its a special occasion or something.
> 
> Maybe its because of the distance, usually the ride takes only 15 mins, the wait time is at least 5 mins since we are in Manhattan.
> 
> Its so funny, Uber is begging me not to tip, the drivers want tips, but I get a low rating for not tipping. I dont stuff too many riders in the car either, only use it alone or with my brother.
> 
> I thought I was the only one who didnt tip when I saw my rating for a second, but then I realized, I shared the vehicle with countless other users on uberpool, never saw anyone of them tipping, even once!


Look you snotty boy. I think you need to stick to the school bus. For #3, no the driver does not know where you are going before he accepts the ride. He finds out until you are in the car and he starts the ride.

Once you get a job and have some responsibility you will understand the value of customer service and appreciate it. By appreciating customer service you will then show it by tipping. And no, your personal driver is not like a subway alternative. A crowded bus is a subway alternative.

#4 It might of been a short ride for you but he had to drive to you and pick you up for a short ride. Take that into consideration.

When I request a ride at 5am to go to work that is a short ride, the driver actually drives farther to get to me then what my destination is. I appreciate him/her being up so early and taking my request (because some drivers won't risk that long drive for a short ride, which is exactly what they get when they come for me) and I reward them with a $10 bill or even a $20. If I wouldn't give them that tip they would only get $2 from Uber and that one pickup for them would be a lo$$.

If I didn't tip I wouldn't have a ride the next time I needed it. Because even if Uber don't deactive me for a low rating... The ones that do matter (the drivers) will. Translation, you'll be stuck one day in the rain pinging drivers that won't give a second thought to ignore a 4.3 rating.

Proud of my 5 star passenger rating. If I could only have that 5 star as a driver hahaha I'm sure Uber screws with it because even after a day of all 5 star ratings it still gets lower.


----------



## melxjr

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


You must suck, simple!


----------



## zanememjade

TurkUber said:


> I'm a passenger, not a driver and my uber rating is 4.3 stars. Im very kind to the drivers though i rarely tip.
> Do drivers rate their pax who dont tip low?
> 
> I mean I know Im definitely not a 5star passenger but I dont think Im 4.3 either. Never even had an argument with one of my drivers.


If you don't tip you will get a low rating. So if you want your ratings to get higher then start tipping. All you riders ride for low rates are killing the drivers. You all have stories of high taxi rates and still tip them and yet not tipping uber drivers. You get to ride in a newer car and cheap rates then tip and help out the drivers. Sooner or later it will not be worth it to drive for uber anymore then you all have to take taxis again. No do you want that to happen. Bottom line. Tip your uber drivers.


----------



## zanememjade

Waverunner said:


> Look you snotty boy. I think you need to stick to the school bus. For #3, no the driver does not know where you are going before he accepts the ride. He finds out until you are in the car and he starts the ride.
> 
> Once you get a job and have some responsibility you will understand the value of customer service and appreciate it. By appreciating customer service you will then show it by tipping. And no, your personal driver is not like a subway alternative. A crowded bus is a subway alternative.
> 
> #4 It might of been a short ride for you but he had to drive to you and pick you up for a short ride. Take that into consideration.
> 
> When I request a ride at 5am to go to work that is a short ride, the driver actually drives farther to get to me then what my destination is. I appreciate him/her being up so early and taking my request (because some drivers won't risk that long drive for a short ride, which is exactly what they get when they come for me) and I reward them with a $10 bill or even a $20. If I wouldn't give them that tip they would only get $2 from Uber and that one pickup for them would be a lo$$.
> 
> If I didn't tip I wouldn't have a ride the next time I needed it. Because even if Uber don't deactive me for a low rating... The ones that do matter (the drivers) will. Translation, you'll be stuck one day in the rain pinging drivers that won't give a second thought to ignore a 4.3 rating.
> 
> Proud of my 5 star passenger rating. If I could only have that 5 star as a driver hahaha I'm sure Uber screws with it because even after a day of all 5 star ratings it still gets lower.


Amen


----------



## Manotas

zanememjade said:


> If you don't tip you will get a low rating. So if you want your ratings to get higher then start tipping. All you riders ride for low rates are killing the drivers. You all have stories of high taxi rates and still tip them and yet not tipping uber drivers. You get to ride in a newer car and cheap rates then tip and help out the drivers. Sooner or later it will not be worth it to drive for uber anymore then you all have to take taxis again. No do you want that to happen. Bottom line. Tip your uber drivers.


Amen too... and also, 4.3 rider? I won't pick up you, so better work on getting your rating back up from the few driver that will bother with you.


----------

